# Show Your Primo Badges ... currently owned .. or not.



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2012)

IN THE PRE-1933 Bicycle Thread ... "Show Your Mead Co. Bicycle" ... responded with a Mead Iroquois badge.  
Have been getting numerous direct requests to show some heart-stoppin' badges in my collection.  Am invit-
ing anyone with some decent pics of selected badges to showboat them on this thread.  The badges can be 
from your collection .. on a bicycle .. from a friend's collection .. seen at a swap meet or listed on e-b or other. 

Thank you in advance .... patric cafaro                    direct contact only >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2012)

Coupla more ....


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 6, 2012)

*some of my collection*


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 6, 2012)

*few more*


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 6, 2012)

Even more ... 











............takin' a cigar break .......... please Show Your Primo Badges ... currently owned .. or not.

................  patric cafaro          

NO PM please ... contact me on this thread OR direct for private >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com


----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)

*Nice badges*

Here are a few I've seen over the years.  I prefer to see them on bikes.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## pelletman (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## dave the wave (Oct 6, 2012)

*Here's a few of mine.*

set of 4 are "Pacific Flyer" pacific motor supply co. san francisco & los angeles. "Empire" empire manuf.co. u.s.a. cleveland,ohio. "Cyco" shapeleigh hardware co. st.louis mo. u.s.a.  "Specter" the henry sears co.chicago. next 3 "western union" messenger special. "Snell" consolidated mfg.co. successors to  the snell cycle mfg.co. toledo,ohio.  "Yale"  consolidated mfg.co. successors to   the kirk mfg.co.  toledo ohio u.s.a.  next 3 "Bonita" pacific hardware & steel co. san francisco, los angeles,portland. "Brayack" gary cycle co. gary,ind.  "Standard"  the miami cycle & mfg,co. middletown,ohio  u.s.a.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 6, 2012)

Great badges folks, love ogling the pictures! North of the border this is what we did during war time.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 6, 2012)

pelletman said:


>




Tell me more about this, I have one too, but mine is a motorbike.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 6, 2012)

Clockwise starting from left: 1930 Columbia head badge, 1929-1931 Columbia Wings handlebar ornament, 1930 Hartford head badge, 1927 Stutz head badge (Hall Supply Co., Minneapolis) - All Pope / Westfield Mfg. & soon to be back on their bikes:





The Hartford & Stutz badges got my attention to buy these 2 bikes & restore them.


----------



## sam (Oct 6, 2012)

*a Mead badge*


----------



## sam (Oct 6, 2012)

*Colombia Military Model*


----------



## sam (Oct 6, 2012)

*M&L racing frames*


----------



## pelletman (Oct 7, 2012)

Lobsterboy, I don't really know much about the company, I am kind of local to Worcester so it interested me.  I would love to see pictures of yours I'll PM my email address.



lobsterboyx said:


> Tell me more about this, I have one too, but mine is a motorbike.


----------



## bike (Oct 7, 2012)

*Sr hoof*



hoofhearted said:


> Coupla more .... View attachment 68569View attachment 68570View attachment 68571View attachment 68572View attachment 68573View attachment 68574View attachment 68575View attachment 68576




some should say pg pc sm..................... Mohawk rules! yuk yuk


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2012)

ALL ... Bike is correct ... over many years, Bike has provided me with an incredible number of heart-stoppin' badges 
to benefit my collection.  The Mohawk that Bike is referring to is in his attachment above.  The displaying of people 
on a badge is a real rarity to find.  Giving credit where credit is due was an oversight.  Many thanks, Bike (pg) for all 
that you continue to find ... this man rolls with Holy Ghost Power in the finding AND acquring arena !!!

.........  patric


----------



## Iverider (Oct 8, 2012)

Westfield Built Waverly (bought it thinking Waverly bicycles from Indy and sold it because it wasn't)

Iver Johnson Badge for my Arch Truss


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2012)

This is my all time favorite badge. 

View attachment 68836


----------



## chitown (Oct 8, 2012)

A CBC badge from the 90's ... yes 1990's. Not old, but they made some great bikes while they were around. They would even make custom geometry bikes to any specs you gave them. I know a few bike messengers with some killer CBC rides. I've got one of their cruiser frames that I still need to build up.





And one of my favorites is Joe's 50 yr Flyer with sage advice included.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably my favorite badge. Teens era. Hans Johnson Company is still in business today. They bought bikes from Miami Cycle back in the day. Similar shape to the Racycle badge.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 9, 2012)

RAN ACROSS THIS very-stout, 19th century, John Deere bicycle badge back in June, on e-b.  Believe it was 
classed under farm implements and not bicycles .. the bids were well over five-hundred simoleons by the time 
i went on the peep. Doing a little detective work enabled me to know that the majority of players were well-
schooled in the capture of genuinely-rare AND desireable, early, John Deere artifacts.    i really enjoy the linear 
quality that makes form visible.  The badge has an earlier quality that suggests woodcut-printing.

INITIALLY THOUGHT THIS BADGE was made using acid-etch methods ... that is, the bright part of the badge 
(the high area of visible brass) was silkscreened with an acid-resisting mask, the mask having a negative area 
design (all the black lines that make the deer and the word-content visible) ... this negative, design area would 
allow acid to pass thru .. to attack and etch the brass plate that is the badge.  On closer inspection, i believe the 
design was rolled-on by a hardened-steel cylinder having the same design that appears on the badge ... only back-
wards and in high and sharp relief.  This theory was developed noting the badge design does not have any broad 
or wide areas of low-laying, black areas of information on the badge proper ... the appearance of broad or wide low-
laying areas of information would necessitate the use of silkscreen methods.  i could be wrong.  

Much more research is indicated, before a conclusion can be reached. 


.........  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 9, 2012)

The John Deere badge ......


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 9, 2012)

My humble contribution, Great Western Crown 1915


----------



## Badge Man (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's all the badges I have. I would like to know what they are worth, if anyone knows.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 10, 2012)

Badge Man ... until a universally-used info book on Bicycles Badges Domestic and Foreign is available ... 
we need to keep a few things afloat in our noggin.  The concept of "worth" may be the value of goods, 
services or money needed to exchange for a particular badge, providing the owner is willing to exchange 
her/his badge for those commodities.  Many things influence the worth of a badge.  

RARITY can mean how frequently (or not) a badge is seen.  If a player has been in the hobby for five years, 
and goes to as many bicycle swap meets as possible .. window shops on e-b or has some avenue for peepin' 
badges in the field .. she/he will not have a seasoned perception on just how frequently a certain badge has 
been seen. However, the same player, having been in the hobby ten or twenty years is going to be much more 
accurate in declaring a badge to be 'rare' .. or not. 

Also influencing the worth of a badge is the concept of DESIRABILITY .. meaning, whether or not the badge has 
a history of attracting many would-be owners to it.

If a would-be collector needs a particular badge to place on her/his bicycle .. the collector may try very hard 
to obtain the badge ... as opposed to a collector who is really not about grabbing spare badges (rare or desirable) 
and already-has each personal bicycle sporting the correct badge.

Generally .. the die-hard badge collector does not give a hoot about owning the bicycle.  The badge (often seen as 
a piece of genuine fine art) becomes the object of lust .. and pound for pound .. is the most valuable chunk of metal 
on the bicycle.  In this same light, the badge is often the most-costly item placed on a bicycle.

Let's look at a coupla badges ... the CWC MOTORMASTER badge .. and the Miami Cycle FLYING MERKEL badge.

Very often .. the most-coveted of badges are those that everyone and their grandmother cry to own .. that also happen 
to be in a perpetual-state of very-limited supply.  This writer is not quite sure how a badge comes to be desired .. but 
knows whether or not a particular desire exists.  My desire to own a MOTORMASTER badge grew from the very-first peep 
of one, still on the motorized name-sake back in the late 80's.  Maybe five years ago, i received a call from a person in 
the hobby who was looking for ALL of the parts to build a 1919 H-D Motorcyke.  He had a perfectly-swell H-D badge. 

i had accumulated the parts ... frame .. fork .. saddle .. fenders .. wheels .. chainring .. bars .. stem .. and anything 
i did not name.  Keeping it simple, i had it all.  He asked for a price and was told $2,200.   But i did not want money.  
i don't collect money.  Money is not rare AND is only desirable to places of business who will not accept goods or 
services in tradefor their product.

Did you ever try to pay for twenty-five gallons of gas at the filling station using a NOS Roadmaster badge??   Am not 
saying it cannot be done .. only saying i have not had good fortune engaging in this behavior.

Back to the MOTORMASTER .. long story- SHORT ... the badge (his spare.. no lens) is now in my collection.  Even trade.  
Will this previous owner of this badge do business with me in the fute ??  i certainly hope so !!

FLYING MERKEL badge ... already have a minty one in my collection.  If the truth be told .. each of my ten, or so, bicycle 
is badged with a motorcycle-named badge .. and was produced at the time the company made the motorcycle.  My 1917 
Schwinn HENDERSON, tall frame motorbike has the early, rectangular badge.  Look ... am not braggin' or complainin' ... 
just layin' down some pretty-straight tracks so that you can see the direction i roll.  OH ... And, HOW ... that FLYING MERKEL 
badge is the shizzel mac  nizzel  !!! 

The Merkel badge is stamped .. very hefty and has an elegant and beautiful charm about it.  Dave the Wave called me 
maybe five years backs and offers me his over-the-top Merkel badge for $200 LESS than I offered for it in '95 .. i bought it on 
the spot .. for $200 MORE than his current request.  WHY ?? ... because that is the bare-bones minimum i value that particular 
badge AND i want to do business with Dave in the future.   A CHEAP (but serious) BADGE COLLECTOR will always have a tiny 
collection of SMALL-MINDED BADGES ... and rarely will be given a second call by those pickers who deal in "ONLY THE GOOD STUFF" !!

i have approximate dollar values of your badges affixed to your illustration.  i can post them here OR i can post them privately ...


LEMME KNOW ... 

....... patric cafaro

NOTE ... to all ... i prefer direct contact >>> hoofhearted121@yahoo.com        ... rather than PM.


----------



## Badge Man (Oct 10, 2012)

Patric,    You truly must be the head badge Master, and I bow down at your feet and ask that you please enlighten me with your sage like badge wisdom. O great and knowledgeable Head Badge master, please tell me what my badges are worth (PM me please).   Your humble student on the path of badge info.



   Thank you,   Badge Man





hoofhearted said:


> Badge Man ... until a universally-used info book on Bicycles Badges Domestic and Foreign is available ...
> we need to keep a few things afloat in our noggin.  The concept of "worth" may be the value of goods,
> services or money needed to exchange for a particular badge, providing the owner is willing to exchange
> her/his badge for those commodities.  Many things influence the worth of a badge.
> ...


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Ben Hur*

Here is one I just got recently.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 11, 2012)

Badge Man ... i got your offline message ... and am still in a state of wonder and amazement to see that it 
is the same message that also appears in your most-recent message to me in this thread.

WHA'  ?!! ... HOW HE DOO DAT ??!!!

Please know that i am a regular guy, like you, who's been chasing badges since '82.  My words are fueled 
by the experience of dingin' around with badges since that time in the previous century.  

Anyhoo ... am gonna send you itemized values ... without regard to the economy .. as soon as i shift back to 
my yahoo mailbox.

It is important to remember that my valuations of your badges are based on opinion ... and with the domestic 
population currently at plus 315,300,000 ... there are at least 315,299,999 other opinions out there.

.........  patric cafaro


ALL ... i prefer direct contact rather than a PM  >>>   hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## sam (Oct 12, 2012)

with Pat 100% as it applies to Pat, and maybe Dave, Catfish, and a few other hi-end collectors. But only 90% as it applies to sam. I didn’t see any badges or collections of badges I’d say were” small minded” in any form.
There are way too many details to go into that involve collecting but one aspect we all do I call”chasing the rabbit”. If it’s so far out of reach we simply give up. To stay interested in the hobby we must all find a level of comfort that interest us. Badge Man’s collection is a fine example of what I’m talking about—it seems to be a Colson collection. I know very little about Colons so his collecting and research adds to the hobby and becomes a source of potential information for me. If Badge Man gives up, I loose.
Back page to the M&L badge I showed---it’s the single rarest badge on this thread. Its light years ahead of any badge Pat will ever own in terms of being rare. The complete bike may be worth some but the badge by itself is worthless. This badge made it possible to I.D. a line of bikes produced in very small numbers for early BMX racing. A couple of BMX collectors used the knowledge gained by my bike to do several years of research. That badge made this possible.
Simply put---Don’t chase Pat’s Rabbit till you’re ready. Chase the one you can catch and enjoy the hobby.
Sam
Ps—I don’t know who talked Pat into getting on this board but I’m sure glad you did!


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2012)

Well said Sam.  I'm glad that Patric is on here too.   Catfish



sam said:


> with Pat 100% as it applies to Pat, and maybe Dave, Catfish, and a few other hi-end collectors. But only 90% as it applies to sam. I didn’t see any badges or collections of badges I’d say were” small minded” in any form.
> There are way too many details to go into that involve collecting but one aspect we all do I call”chasing the rabbit”. If it’s so far out of reach we simply give up. To stay interested in the hobby we must all find a level of comfort that interest us. Badge Man’s collection is a fine example of what I’m talking about—it seems to be a Colson collection. I know very little about Colons so his collecting and research adds to the hobby and becomes a source of potential information for me. If Badge Man gives up, I loose.
> Back page to the M&L badge I showed---it’s the single rarest badge on this thread. Its light years ahead of any badge Pat will ever own in terms of being rare. The complete bike may be worth some but the badge by itself is worthless. This badge made it possible to I.D. a line of bikes produced in very small numbers for early BMX racing. A couple of BMX collectors used the knowledge gained by my bike to do several years of research. That badge made this possible.
> Simply put---Don’t chase Pat’s Rabbit till you’re ready. Chase the one you can catch and enjoy the hobby.
> ...


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 12, 2012)

sam ... and Catfish ... thank you for those kind comments ... sam .. with great regard and respect to the info you provided 
about that M&L badge, is the high-horsepower it has, being the Soul of that bicycle.  Without that  badge, the bicycle is just 
another bicycle.  Having that badge on the bicycle makes it possible for all to know the origins of that bicycle .. and a great 
place to start a network search.  Sam has provided a very-compressed thought ... "Do Not Peel The Badge".  

Can remember hearing many South-West Ohio Wheelmen .. 'bout 1989 ... "with most late 19th-century bicycles .. if the 
headbadge is missing .. it's just twenty-five bucks worth of plumber's pipe that looks like a bicycle !!"

That is a great thought to put into play.  If you MUST own the badge, grab the whole bicycle.  The badge will still be available 
to your eye ... and, years from now .. a person will be able to know what that bicycle is .. 'cause you left it's SOUL intact.

Am sensing a few of you discerning readers pondering loud enuff for me to pick up more than a few thought transmissions ... 
"Say,  did patric ever peel a badge ??"  OF COURES I DID !!!  Why do you think i got surrounded by a bunch of hostile Wheel-
men at a Wheelman meet back in '89 ??

Badge collecting is only as safe as YOU make it !!!                                                            .............................  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 12, 2012)

frankster41 ... totally love that Ben Hur badge on your bicycle !!!  What make of bicycle is it ??  Guessin' 
Cleveland Welding ... 1937 or later ??  Have that badge in my collection, but not as nice as your speciman. 

The history of the Ben Hur badge goes back to 1896 ... based on a story by Lew Wallace ... WOW !!!

Several pre-1900 badges can be found ... not an eazy task ... the longest running badge can be seen in the 
attachment marked Web Foto ... at one time had maybe 37 of these ... the metal was perfect ... all in var-
ious stages of paint and plating.  Why 37 ??  Fringe benefit of OCD.  Around Easter time .. would place them 
(only the longest-running variety) on the floor in front of the TV .. and watch Ben Hur .. the C. Heston film.

Had so many arrangements of those badges .. can't remember them all .. and that's a GOOD THING, it means 
the medicine is working.

For all the pre-1900 BH badges in my collection (3 +/-) .. plus however many of the Web Foto variety i still have .. 
have only one of that acid-etched variety.  Your Ben Hur badge is beautiful to see !!!

Thank you, frankster41 !!!


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2012)

*I resemble that remark...*



catfish said:


> This is my all time favorite badge.
> 
> View attachment 68836




................................


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Not a head badge but....*

This is the best badge I can muster but, felt compelled to share.
I wasn't sure what it is at first but, it is a St. Christopher Metal, that some parent must have insisted needed to be on their son's bike. 
I'm not Catholic but, I beleive it is the "travelers saint"
Interesting just the same.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 12, 2012)

ALL ... the badge that was said to be Catfish's "all time favorite badge" actually features Bike (pg) ......  f.y.i.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 12, 2012)

.......


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> ALL ... the badge that was said to be Catfish's "all time favorite badge" actually features Bike (pg) ......  f.y.i.




I think it's the coolest badge ever!   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 14, 2012)

Just a few more ....... 













IF YOU WANT to message me .. NO PM's .. Please ...... go direct >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2012)

Very cool stuff!



hoofhearted said:


> Just a few more ....... View attachment 69512View attachment 69516View attachment 69519View attachment 69520View attachment 69521View attachment 69522
> 
> IF YOU WANT to message me .. NO PM's .. Please ...... go direct >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 14, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> Just a few more ....... View attachment 69519




Patric, I was beginning to wonder if there was anything bicycle related from here in the South EVER, particularly Georgia, nice to see Atlanta, GA on a head badge even if the bike was built elsewhere I'm sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 14, 2012)

THANK YOU ... Catfish .......... while i was smokin' a really-good cigar ... TAMPA SWEET .. Perfecto .. Ten for $4.50 ... 
i gets two, seperate, direct messages ... one asks if i could publish more shots of the Van Cleve ...... the other asks 
if i had spelled W.F. Meyer correctly ... "OF COURSE I SPELLED IT CORRECTLY !!!" .. i gently whispered into the fone .. 
"WHA' ??! ... You Want Me To Check !!?" ... so i goes to check the badge ......... 

OKAY .. OKAY ... i have been wrong before ......  W.F. Meyer is actually W.F.MEYERS ... 

....................  patric

If You Want To message me ... NO PM's Please ... GO Direct ... >>> hoofhearted121@yahoo.com <<<


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 14, 2012)

dfa242 ... beauties they be !!! ..... am diggin' the JACK for it's elegant-lack of the usual late-Victorian 
vines .. flowery edges .. and overdone texture ... that JACK gets straight to the point.  Meiselbach 
BADGER is one i've never seen .... and the RUGBY is a bold design with something the badge designer 
could never see ... one-hundred years of incredibly-beautiful patina !!! 

GOOD FORM .. dfa242 !!!!! 

......... patric


post script ... Gary Mc ... will be back in the AM ... with Walthour & Hood info .... gotta go tuck about seven-
teen badges in .. for the nite ...... most of 'em expect me to tell them a story ... OSHKOSH tol' 'em i was the 
Badge Whisperer ... notta chance !!!


----------



## pelletman (Oct 14, 2012)

OK, one more!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 14, 2012)

dfa242 ... my apologies ... was really giving the JACK what some of us badge daddies call 
The Deep Peep ... really checkin' the badge out AFTER stuffing it into our foto-folder ......
giving one the ability to peep the badge in great magnification ... flip the badge to black .. 
white and a decent range of grays ... tune all kinds of things IN and OUT !!!

In Short .. if that badge was a car .. by now it would need gas .. tires and rings !!!

i say my apologies because i had just praised the prize  by saying that your JACK does have 
an elegant-lack of the usual late-Victorian vines .. flowery edges .. and overdone texture ... 
ALL OF THIS IS STILL TRUE ... but what i failed to say is >>> the boldness of the design 
comes from the CONTRAST of the very-plain ground versus the raised scrollwork on the edges.

In addition .. your badge is presented in a very-vertical manner .. while the name JACK is presented 
in full horizontal ...

Many designers since the mid-1300's have acknowledged that the formula for strong DESIGN can be 
seen by manipulating various elements of CONTRAST and REPETITION ...... 

WHAT A GREAT BADGE !!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 14, 2012)

Wha' chew talkin' 'bout .. Willis ?!! ..........


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2012)

Dean,    You've been holding out on me. I guess I need to stop by more often to see what other badges you have.

  Catfish



dfa242 said:


> View attachment 69539View attachment 69540View attachment 69541View attachment 69542View attachment 69543View attachment 69544


----------



## sam (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd like to add to this tread thay badge collectors don't always peel the badge and run.As seen in this last photo they do at times acknowlage the importance of the compleat bike.They also at times uncover the history or leads into the history of bikes.This photos is mostly decals & stickers I have but also an un-used Texas Special badge.From A box uncovered at a shop by a collector.


Now if Pat or Catfish or Dave would just find a bike shop with a box of un-used M&L stickers,and a lead to follow!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

*Miami Cycle & Mfg. Co.*

Here are two more I just received today thanks to Catfish's huge Badge sale here on the CABE, 2 Miami head badges:


----------



## pelletman (Oct 15, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> Wha' chew talkin' 'bout .. Willis ?!! ..........
> View attachment 69586View attachment 69587View attachment 69588View attachment 69589




Is that the same bike or is there another?!


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2012)

Good score! 



Gary Mc said:


> Here are two more I just received today thanks to Catfish's huge Badge sale here on the CABE, 2 Miami head badges:


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 15, 2012)

That's pretty much all the badges I've got, Catfish - but you're welcome in Wrentham any time.



catfish said:


> Dean,    You've been holding out on me. I guess I need to stop by more often to see what other badges you have.
> 
> Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> Even more ... View attachment 68581View attachment 68582View attachment 68583View attachment 68585View attachment 68591
> 
> ............takin' a cigar break .......... please Show Your Primo Badges ... currently owned .. or not.
> 
> ...




Patric, is that your Motor Master badge? bri.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 15, 2012)

pelletman ... that IS the same bicycle as in your pic of a very-early Wright badge ... look ... you're 
a Wheelman, right ?!!  i know the owner .. initials >>>  J A  <<< i tried to buy that badge @ five 
figures ... cash ... not for sale ... the owner is a friend of mine ... we do small, on the spot deals at 
a lot of bicycle swap meets .. enjoy BS-ing one another ... i was honored when he asked if i would 
like to "hang on" to that badge for a couple of hours.  Great experience.  

Don't believe the bicycle has anything to do with that badge.  But it does the job of showcasing that 
badge.

That's my story ... pelletman ... and i'm stickin' to it !!                          

                                                                                                           ..............  patric


ALL ... Care to message me ?? NO PM Please ... Go Direct ... >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 15, 2012)

bricycle ... YES ... that is my MOTOR MASTER badge ... a friend wanted all the parts i had accumulated 
to build a 1919 HD Motorcyke .. he had a good badge ... gave him a figure of $2200 ... but said i really 
wanted to own his spare Motor Master badge ... he wanted to think about the "badge" part of the deal.
Got a call several days later and the trade was on !!!

 ................. patric


ALL  ... when you want to PM me ... go direct instead .......  >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 15, 2012)

*Box Pins*

Great color on bike


----------



## sam (Oct 15, 2012)

I like those HD badges---they say---U.S.of A.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 15, 2012)

He told me he had an offer like that.  Do you think it is really Wright Bros?  Obviously not right for the bike.  I saw it at the Wheelmen meet this summer in OH




hoofhearted said:


> pelletman ... that IS the same bicycle as in your pic of a very-early Wright badge ... look ... you're
> a Wheelman, right ?!!  i know the owner .. initials >>>  J A  <<< i tried to buy that badge @ five
> figures ... cash ... not for sale ... the owner is a friend of mine ... we do small, on the spot deals at
> a lot of bicycle swap meets .. enjoy BS-ing one another ... i was honored when he asked if i would
> ...


----------



## chitown (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sorry, no badge pics, just some history behind one of them*



hoofhearted said:


> Meiselbach BADGER is one i've never seen









From our friend A D Meiselbach originally with Mead Cycles and had several patents under Mead and some on his own who later moved to Shelby Ohio along with his production line patents.







*This one is for dip brazing frames:*









*Frame truing:*





*But he didn't get his start at Mead bicycles... He did have a bike factory at the turn of the century and eventually entered the Auto Manufacturing industry. Building Trucks in Milwaukee in 1910 under his name:*


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2012)

chitown (Chris) ... AWESOME ILLUSTRATIONS  !!!  Can you shed any light on the relationship of 
HD possibly being associated with Meiselbach .. say late 1890's ??  It is not widely known that 
William Davidson worked for that company when they made bicycles.

DUDE ... i loves that frame-straightening machine !!!

Thank You, Chris !!!                                    

................. patric

ALL ... want to message me ?? ..   No PM's Please ... Go Direct  >>>  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Miami badge. Merkels are just cool!


----------



## chitown (Oct 16, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> chitown (Chris) Can you shed any light on the relationship of
> HD possibly being associated with Meiselbach .. say late 1890's ??  It is not widely known that
> William Davidson worked for that company when they made bicycles.




on Google books: http://books.google.com/books?id=l5...ed=0CCwQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=meiselbach&f=false

According to Sarah Harley, "William Harley got engineering experience while working at the Meiselbach Bicycle Factory in 1901" 


Patrick, This is getting good!!!! Meiselbach worked for Mead, Harley worked for Meiselbach... Thus more evidence of a Mead/Harley Davidson connection. I now think the HD bikes were Mead frames with Davis sprockets and probably Davis drop stands also.

Chris





meiselbach was one of the acquisitions of Coronal Popes "American Bicycle Company" which ended their bicycle side of the business.


----------



## sam (Oct 16, 2012)

a badge I got of ebay a few weeks ago.I think it's interesting as it's a three piece(4 if you count the backing)
From what I read seems these was a small window of time around 1903(?)when the Lozier MFG Co was building Clevelands at the Westfield Mass. plant before it was under Colombia's management.Maybe someone knows the history better?


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2012)

chitown (CHRIS) ... dunno ... that Mead .. HD .. with Davis parts requires a BIG stretch of my 
imagination to become even a blurred reality.  But .. what the heck is this hobby about if it ain't
about possibilities and labyrinth upon labyrinth.  

Many of the bicycles sold by Orville and Wilbur, badged Van Cleve and / or St. Clair utilized Davis 
frames and other Davis smalls ... so now a person could say there is a Wright Cycle Company/
Davis/Mead/Harley-Davidson connection.

I'm not laughing out loud ... but i'm giggling a bit.

OKAY ... 'nother thought ... Wright Cycle utilized Davis .. Miami Cycle .. and Westfield for frames, 
so now there is a Wright Cycle .. Davis .. HD .. Mead .. Miami Cycle .. and Westfield connection.

OKAY Number TWO ... i'm not laughing out loud ... but i am gigling a bit .. with attendant, medium 
to high-pitch nasal, exclamatory noises brought on by my mind enjoying a comical thought.

When mankind was given the gift of the labyrinth ... the concept of CONNECTIVITY was included 
in the same box.

i'm still thinkin' on that connectivity that you proposed, Chris.

................  patric

ALL .. please do not PM me ... Go Direct ...  >>> hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 16, 2012)

OK Patric, This southern boy is still waiting patiently for a history lesson on Walthour & Hood of Atlanta, GA...... Just kidding a little but still very interested.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2012)

Gary MC ... sorry for that delay ... if you ever get a chance to peep a teen's - mid twenties issue of a W&H Catalogue ... 
get a comfortable seat .. it's a long peep.  Sometime this past Spring .. on ebay .. a W&H Catalogue was offered .. then 
it was GONE .. prolly sold.  The catalogue had EVERYTHING a person could possibly need regarding Bicycles AND many 
items for Motorcycles.

The Dayton Motorbike was featured, as well as (if my memory still serves me) Davis-Made bicycles featuring W&H badges.  
The Daytons were offered with SEVERAL add-ons that i have never seen thru, any other distributor.

Unfortunatley, i have no illustrations to share.  Maybe some kind soul (the purchaser of the catalogue) is on the CABE .. 
and will post a few of the pages.

....... patric

ALL ... PLEASE Do Not PM me ... Go Direct ... >>> hoofhearted121@yahoo.com  <<<


----------



## chitown (Oct 16, 2012)

They are listed as a distributor for Dayton:

From a "Hardware Review" 1917 issue





Lots of connections there! Including Haverford Cycle Co which is one of the badges identified as being Schwinn built in 1919. (from strike document by the metal polishers union) So add Schwinn to the labyrinth.

shown as a Jobber in this list:


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 16, 2012)

Patric & Chris,

Hopefully the ebay buyer will "choose" to share but if not I have a new mission for me & I choose to accept it!!!!!!!!!  Find a teens W&H catalog.  Since I'm in Atlanta which is a good place to start I'll see what I can "dig" up.  Always eager to learn something new in the labyrinth of bicycle history.........

Thank You both.  

Gary


----------



## chitown (Oct 16, 2012)

*I'm not holding my breath on the ebay winner posting here*



Gary Mc said:


> Find a teens W&H catalog.




Great news Folks! But especially Gary. It says there is a 1920 catalog here:

Atlanta History Center
Kenan Research Center / Cherokee Garden Library
Atlanta, GA 30305


Gary, Should look something like this:


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2012)

GARY MC .. CHITOWN (Chris) and all ... Chris .. you are a master at research .. what with all the goodies you've 
found and are sharing !!! THANK YOU !!! 

Have had a number of folks contact me direct ... some i know .. some i have yet to meet ... they ask, " patric is 
that your FLYING MERKEL bicycle that Scott McCaskey posted in the CABE under Show Your Primo Badges ??"

YES .. it is.  This Flying Merkel was built by Miami Cycle and Manuf. Co. as a 1912 MODEL ... gonna say that one 
more once ... a 1912 MODEL. It does have front and rear suspension .. Miami Cycle marked saddle .. the braced-
tiller bars are off in this pic as the bicycle was in storage.  It don't get more originaler than this jewel.  The rear 
fender is bobbed from the factory .. a body can tell this by the way the fender "underbend" is clipped at the fore 
and aft termination of the fender.  You may notice some repair to the rear fender .. there is some repair visible.

DO NOT CRY .. DO NOT WEEP .. DO NOT MOURN ... the very same weekend i took ownership of this beauty in 1999 
... i went to the "fender department" at Memory Lane Classics and purchased an identical, NOS, replacement for 
my '12 Merkel !!!  Same color ... same pin ... !!!

Look ... i didn't mean to take up this much space on a thread i instinctigated ... but what i really want to say is a 
person on ebay ... right this minute .. has beautiful, new reprints of The 1913 Spokane Cycle and Supply Catalogue 
FOR SALE (under bicycles) for $4.95 SHIPPED.

WHY ARE YOU STILL HERE .. READING THIS .. Dontcha wanna see what a 1913 Merkel looks like ??!!!    

The price indicated (using paint.net)  on the catalogue page is WRONG ... should be $4.95 SHIPPED.

..........  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 16, 2012)

..............


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 16, 2012)

chitown said:


> Great news Folks! But especially Gary. It says there is a 1920 catalog here:
> 
> Atlanta History Center
> Kenan Research Center / Cherokee Garden Library
> Atlanta, GA 30305




Chris,  first rainy Saturday or if I can get a weekday off I'll go see if I can find it in the library at the Atlanta History Center.  Your ability to do quick research astonishes me & is greatly appreciated!!!!!!  Thank You.

BTW on Catalogs: for anyone who cares I posted a 1900 Columbia & Hartford & a 1931 Columbia catalog in my CABE Albums.  I'll be posting an 1896 Columbia & 1918 Mead Ranger catalog soon as I get time to scan or photograph those.  



hoofhearted said:


> The 1913 Spokane Cycle and Supply Catalogue
> FOR SALE (under bicycles) for $4.95 SHIPPED.




Patric,  Your 1912 Flying Merkel is amazing and "to me" is a pure mechanical work of art.  The only other bike to me in that league (at least that I've seen) is Blue Nelson's Suspension Racycle.  Both of course built by Miami Cycle & Mfg.

A copy of the 1913 Spokane Cycle & Supply Catalogue should be on it's way to me soon so thank you for making me aware.

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 25, 2012)

This is the second one I've found this year. Its considerably nicer than the first, but cost me considerably more than the first as well. Does anyone have one of the Henderson variety? Also, what years were these used?


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ever see one if these?





Gifted to Patric from the good folks at Memory Lane.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2012)

I have......

View attachment 71310



sm2501 said:


> Ever see one if these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2012)

*Teens Racycle (Miami Cycles) Juvenile Model "The Ray" head badge*

Just got this, ashamed the top & bottom of the cross appear missing but I thought it might be a long time before I saw another one so I bought it as an example anyway.  So here it is *"The Ray"* from Racycle/Miami Cycles!!!!!





I also got a new teens Dayton badge I'm "restoring" to see if I can do it with any success.  I'll post before & after pics of it when done, it was rough too.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's my latest -


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2012)

Dean,   If your going to start collecting badges, you should come over and see what I have for sale.  Catfish



dfa242 said:


> Here's my latest -
> 
> View attachment 71926View attachment 71927


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you have any Walthams?


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe.......



dfa242 said:


> Do you have any Walthams?


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 4, 2012)

Forgot about this one -


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know if this one is rare or not, I haven't seen it before. It will be going to a friend soon.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 7, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> I don't know if this one is rare or not, I haven't seen it before. It will be going to a friend soon.View attachment 72710
> View attachment 72711




I hope this friend is in Texas! 

Killer badge Kim.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 7, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> I don't know if this one is rare or not, I haven't seen it before. It will be going to a friend soon.View attachment 72710
> View attachment 72711[/QUOTE


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2012)

here is this one off the bike i bought on sunday.


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2012)

View attachment 72927

This is a real one.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 9, 2012)

So are these-


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 9, 2012)

Got this in the mail today finally got one to add to the collection.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 8, 2012)

*reverse side*

Early Chief,


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2012)

*Must be the week for Chief's, heres another one.....*


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 9, 2012)

That's quite a presentation, nice job Gary!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> That's quite a presentation, nice job Gary!




Thanks Scott.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 9, 2012)

Just a few Random Headbadges  The Indian is a Repro


----------



## Easy Money (Dec 9, 2012)

carrot


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 9, 2012)

catfish said:


> Maybe.......




Catfish! Orient?? Feel like i need to take another trip north to MA and check out your stash.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2012)

F4iGuy said:


> Catfish! Orient?? Feel like i need to take another trip north to MA and check out your stash.




You never know..... Unless you ask. 

View attachment 76436View attachment 76437View attachment 76444


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 10, 2012)

YESTERDAY ... was peepin' this thread and did a double-take on the Chief in the collection of GARY Mc ... AND the Chief pic 
sent to me by Balloontyre.  Have been peepin' Chief badges since 1984 .. when i saw my first ... always thought the EARLIER 
VARIETY (from Ballontyre and GARY Mc) had the EARLIER COLOR SCHEME ... but some variation is to be noted.  While Balloon-
tyre and GARY Mc each have the Earlier Chief ... theirs show the Later Color Scheme.  Never have seen this before ... then 
twice on the same day !!!


----------



## bike (Dec 10, 2012)

*Before dating became such a science- I thoght*

these were just variations- maybe from different batches running concurrently- if you have a molded dash part for a Honda civic, you can be sure all did not come off the same mold-simply too many being made.- To go to the effort of mild changes for year to year- seems strange- seems like they may have had a few molds that could have been running concurrently and they were not super anal to be sure they were exact in color or design- but to the quick glance the were "the same"---hold any water?


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 10, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> YESTERDAY ... was peepin' this thread and did a double-take on the Chief in the collection of GARY Mc ... AND the Chief pic
> sent to me by Balloontyre.  Have been peepin' Chief badges since 1984 .. when i saw my first ... always thought the EARLIER
> VARIETY (from Ballontyre and GARY Mc) had the EARLIER COLOR SCHEME ... but some variation is to be noted.  While Balloon-
> tyre and GARY Mc each have the Earlier Chief ... theirs show the Later Color Scheme.  Never have seen this before ... then
> ...




Patric,

Here are two slides I did, one with a 1915 ad & one with a 1917 ad, I understand from your post there is at least a third variation as well.  I put these together trying to determine what I had as well as a head badge on a Chief in Virginia for sale in another thread here recently, mine was advertised as 1915 but I prefer evidence.  The 1915 ad has the color scheme my badge has whereas the 1917 ad has what you call the early color scheme.  Would be nice if we could find ads from all 5 years of the Chief run to see what badge was in the ad each year and determine if their artwork showed significant variations.  You may have already done this, not sure.  Just thought I would share this here.  I am new to looking at Chief badges and missed the CBN issue on them so this newbie to this area is just trying to get an understanding on these great badges.









Thanks and your opinion on the ads would be greatly appreciated.

Gary


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 10, 2012)

BIKE ... i am prone to CONSIDER that each Chief badge variation came from different batches running concurrently ... like you suggest ... 
and GARY ... i am in accord with you, in that you are one to prefer more evidence from ad literature.  

Admittedly, my self-acquired license to deem a Chief badge Early or Late is based solely-upon the Architecture Of The FACE of the Chief ... 
in comparison/contrast  to dated sales literature. 

Color scheme AND variation have never really been a consideration of mine, to date a Chief badge, until maybe a year ago (+/-).

Am adding another consideration ... i would like to have documentation (from original Chief bicycles) .. of ...

1. Pertinent information from the bottom of the crank hanger ... 
2. Photo documentation of the front and rear of the badge ... 
3. Photo documentation of the debris-field behind the badge, and that which may still be clinging to the headtube.

MUCH MORE RESEARCH is needed, before a conclusion can be reached.

.............  patric


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2012)

Something to consider when looking at color in old ads--all photos were black and white---the color was added by the printer.Case in point---our courthouse was built around 1910. Historic postcard photos show a green tile roof which it never had .It always had a red tile roof---the printer though a green roof looked better in the photo.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2013)

*o.  LYMP.   ic*

Not too encouraging for a bike label, cool badge though.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 26, 2013)

*olympic*

Nice olympic badge. What's it on?


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Nice olympic badge. What's it on?




It's a moto-ballooner, mid thirties. Saw the bike at a swap this past weekend.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Feb 26, 2013)

Only have three, Schwinn, Elgin, Colson.

Here's the Colson.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2013)

Would like to have a Hudson Detroit for my Hornet


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2013)

This one is NOS.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 22, 2013)

catfish said:


> This one is NOS.




One of my favorite badges 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## zephyrblau (Jul 31, 2013)

great thread. this one seems uncommon & has a cool factor.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 25, 2013)

*H-D*

Diggin this one!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 25, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Diggin this one!




I'd be diggin that too!!!!!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 25, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I'd be diggin that too!!!!!!!




The image will not load up right, and and clarity is comprised????


----------



## kingsilver (Oct 25, 2013)

*show*


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2013)

1939 monark ace badge


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Oct 25, 2013)

Got this from a forum member, looks great on my Colson.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone have one of these:


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's a few I've got.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 8, 2013)

catfish said:


> Here's a few I've got.




Very nice! Any of those for sale?


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Very nice! Any of those for sale?




Nice try Kim.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 9, 2013)

catfish said:


> Nice try Kim.




Oops, disregard email I just sent you.


----------



## snirt54 (Nov 9, 2013)

This badge is on a late 1890's Jay Eye See bicycle.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 10, 2013)

*Native American And Non-Native American Head-Badge Imagery*

.......................


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 10, 2013)

*Native-American And Non-Native American Head-Badge Imagery*

................................


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 10, 2013)

*Native-American And Non-Native American Head-Badge Imagery*

................................




























===========================
===========================


----------



## JChapoton (Nov 10, 2013)

My 2 favs

1942 Husqvarna





1896 Phoenix


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2015)

========================
========================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2015)

=====================
=====================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2015)

===============
===============


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2015)

======================
======================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2015)

================
================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 19, 2015)

=======================
=======================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 20, 2015)

*Foto from Ethernet.*



 *Foto from Ethernet.*


======================
======================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 20, 2015)

==========================
==========================


----------



## mike j (Mar 20, 2015)

Like those Holley badges, wonder if that's George or Earl on that motorbike ?


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 20, 2015)

Really love the patina on that Curtiss.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 20, 2015)

mike j said:


> Like those Holley badges, wonder if that's George or Earl on that motorbike ?




G' mornin' - mike j .............. the foto caption on that goog'd Holley machine
says ... *GMH Motorbike* ... bet it's George ...........


==================
==================


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 20, 2015)

I try to collect San Francisco/Bay Area bikes, Badges, etc. Here is the latest


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Air Pilot...*

Wow. I don't have this badge anymore because a collector here saw this pic and PM'd me to buy it. We chatted on the phone and I ended up sending the whole frame because I didn't want to "mar" this beauty trying to remove it. I got to buy and sell this ol girl twice... at a lil profit both times... and the coolest badge I have owned... and profited from... and is in a fabulous collection. I will let owner chime in if he cares to reveal why he loves this badge....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Still have never identified this one--bicycle? motorcycle? V/r Shawn





One of my favorites--one day I'll own the bicycle this badge belongs on!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 20, 2015)

*A few of mine ...*

Just a few ....


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 20, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Wow. I don't have this badge anymore because a collector here saw this pic and PM'd me to buy it. We chatted on the phone and I ended up sending the whole frame because I didn't want to "mar" this beauty trying to remove it. I got to buy and sell this ol girl twice... at a lil profit both times... and the coolest badge I have owned... and profited from... and is in a fabulous collection. *I will let owner chime in if he cares to reveal why he loves this badge....*





*Tripple3 ... the Air Pilot badge moves me for a variety of reasons.

The content  of the composition displays a bi-plane with pilot.  It's no
secret the aeroplane as subject-matter has long fed my joy, receptor-centers.

But to really-enjoy the composition .. I admire what the designer did
with TENSION, forced thruout that composition.

To keep our eye-interest .. the designer utilizes Dynamic Tension ..
played-off against Static Tension ... a compositional-device used 
by painters to keep the viewer's eyes glued to the picture-plane .. 
as well as creating a lot of visual-energy.

This writer first became aware of this ''tool'' back in the 50's - viewing
comic books ............*


It's a great badge, tripple3 !!


......... patric




















============================
============================


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Super COOL*

Yes. You are correct. I did want to clarify that Patric was not the person who PMd me to buy this badge... though I am happy to see your pics and reasons why you put it in your collection. Another 1 of those finds by friends with finding skills....



hoofhearted said:


> *Tripple3 ... the Air Pilot badge moves me for a variety of reasons.
> 
> The content  of the composition displays a bi-plane with pilot.  It's no
> secret the aeroplane as subject-matter has long fed my joy, receptor-centers.
> ...


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 21, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Yes. You are correct. I did want to clarify that Patric was not the person who PMd me to buy this badge... though I am happy to see your pics and reasons why you put it in your collection.* Another 1 of those finds by friends with finding skills....*





*Tripple3 ... I arranged to purchase this frame/badge unit thru my brother, Paul G. outta rural New York.  
He arranged for you to be paid .. and you shipped it to me.  Great packaging, BTW !!!

It really needs to be said that Paul (CABE member, 'bike') has consistently found outrageously-beautiful
items for me... a great majority of them being exotic badges ... over the past 20 years.  I totally trust his 
artistic judgment.

Some may say his prices can be a bit tall ... who gives a flying fudgecycle - knowing 'bike' markets the 
absolute top o' the line .. near-impossible to find merchandise.  

Also, tripple3 .. it needs to be said that if peeps like you were not making the special-items available ...
I would not have much in the way of decent schtuff ......  thank you- tripple3.*


...........  patric


post script ... tripple3 ... if there is anything above that needs to be edited or removed .. contact me ....  hoofhearted121@yahoo.com



==========================
==========================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 21, 2015)

*More Primo Badges ....*



 






========================
========================


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 21, 2015)

Great thread; curious if anyone has run across a Warwick "W" badge? I'm looking for one.


----------



## 39zep (Mar 22, 2015)

*Modest offering.*

Thanks everyone for the pictures. Pieces of history I would have never seen otherwise. 
A Ben Hur Applecore, WOW. Too cool.
Looking for  a "Roadmaster Supreme" applecore in very nice shape if anyone has for sale or trade. THX.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2015)

*Some from Wisconsin .....*




 

 *I Saw The Figure 5 In Gold ... Charles Demuth ... 1928*











===================================
===================================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 24, 2015)

============================
============================


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 27, 2015)

*Don't know why Kirk badge is installed on this Consolidated, Yale-California Motorcycle ........ *




==========================
==========================


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Here are a few..... And yes. I owned all of these!  Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 6, 2015)

*Need your help - please .....*

*Do not have access to my tall badge that 
reminds me of this old theatre in my hometown
of Fairborn, Ohio.

Just wanting to stroll thru the Ethernet looking
for historical / specific info on it ... but .....
cannot remember the name of badge ... HELP !!*


Thanks in advance for any help .....



.........  patric


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Sep 6, 2015)

Are you thinking of the ridewell?


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 6, 2015)

Sox-n-Bix said:


> Are you thinking of the ridewell?






*Indeed, i be !!*


Thank You -- Sox-n-Bix .....



........  patric


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 6, 2015)

Missed you Saturday Patric. Had my Ridewell at the show in Fairborn


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 7, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> Missed you Saturday Patric. Had my Ridewell at the show in Fairborn






*Looks like it was my loss, Ken ... was outta town.*


......... patric


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

I got all of these as one lot about ten years ago. Ohio estate clean out.


----------



## mike j (Dec 19, 2015)

....


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Very Nice! 



Sox-n-Bix said:


> View attachment 259698
> 
> Happy Holidays!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 29, 2015)

*Haven't scored a decent badge in all of 2015 ..
i often get on ebay for a peep.  

It's been forever since i've seen a truly-stunning 
or historically-significant badge there.

So, am eyeballing the offerings .. when a really
historic and exotic badge appears ... only minutes 
from the close of the auction.

No bids ... but when the auction closed, the badge
was spoken for.  Aarrrgh !!

Just below is what i believed was the earliest
Davis Dayton badge available. 1895 thru 1913.

But the badge that was won is earlier, but still
within the confines of 1895, if Davis history is to be
believed.

Davis history indicates the company was building 
bicycles as early as 1892 -- the Dayton being built
beginning in 1895.

If there ever was a Davis grail badge .. this is 
the one. (Bottom two fotos)*

Maybe one day i will learn who won _that_ badge .....


......... patric


----------



## bombollis (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice observation Patric, However i do feel that this is the earliest Dayton badge.... only slight difference from the one you posted.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2015)

Davis S. M. (Scott McCaskey?)Co. I know...Sewing Machine...


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 29, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Davis S. M. (Scott McCaskey?)Co. I know...Sewing Machine...




How appropriate...the earliest known Dayton badge with my initials on it...now I'm really glad I scored it!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 29, 2015)

bombollis said:


> Nice observation Patric, However i do feel that this is the earliest Dayton badge.... only slight difference from the one you posted.





*Oh, bombollis ... i totally enjoy your version o' that badge !!*

R.O.T.F. ....


.... thank you - bombollis !!


...........  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 29, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> How appropriate...the earliest known Dayton badge with my initials on it...now I'm really glad I scored it!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2016)

xxxxxx


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 18, 2016)

*All Original - NOS - Found To Be Missing Bottle Cap Feature - Possibly a Discard ...*




*Thank You, again - CABE member dmk441  !!*



.......... patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 19, 2016)

*


 

*
*As acquired .. previous-owner foto.*
*






 


Initial cleaning with mild hand soap and soft toothbrush.






 


Final cleaning using no polishing agents.  A pink pearl eraser was used to clean and highlight the raised areas of the badge.   Krylon matte finish applied as a sealer to prevent re-oxidation.

*


----------



## locomotion (Aug 22, 2016)

pelletman said:


>



I badly need that 1897 Iver Fitchburg badge for my bike, would you consider selling it?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> Ever see one if these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 6, 2017)

*


 *


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 8, 2017)

Niiice! I love the gold. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2017)

I just picked this one up! I love it! Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 2, 2018)

*.

 *


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

I believes SOME of dese was mines


hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 68575View attachment 68576






hoofhearted said:


> Just a few more ....... View attachment 69521View attachment 69522(broker)
> 
> <<<
> 
> ...






View attachment 122412View attachment 122414View attachment 122415View attachment 122416View attachment 122417View attachment 122421[/QUOTE]



hoofhearted said:


> *Native-American And Non-Native American Head-Badge Imagery*
> 
> ................................
> 
> ...






hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 205013
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 203287
> 
> View attachment 203289 *Foto from Ethernet.*
> 
> ...






hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 203288
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hoofhearted said:


> *More Primo Badges ....*
> 
> View attachment 203553
> 
> ...





for some reason the photos do not show only the links


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

super rare schwinn badge even more rare than ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

bike said:


> super rare schwinn badge even more rare than ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> View attachment 732509



LOL


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

Just bought this one. I don't think it's rare?


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> LOL



It really is...


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 2, 2018)

Any information you have on this Pontiac headbadge would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> LOL



I know not many were made, but it's still funny.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> Any information you have on this Pontiac headbadge would be greatly appreciated!View attachment 732534



Have you seen that one on a bike? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I know not many were made, but it's still funny.



Kim told how many one time, but I forgot?


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 2, 2018)

*bike said, ''I believes* *SOME of dese was mines.''*



hoofhearted said:


> ALL ... Bike is correct ... over many years, Bike has provided me with an incredible number of heart-stoppin' badges
> to benefit my collection.  The Mohawk that Bike is referring to is in his attachment above.  The displaying of people
> on a badge is a real rarity to find.  Giving credit where credit is due was an oversight.  Many thanks, Bike (pg) for all
> that you continue to find ... this man rolls with Holy Ghost Power in the finding AND acquring arena *!!*
> ...




*The above POST #24 .. is from October 8, 2012 ... 
I did get many, many primo badges from Paul 
a.k.a. bike .... over many, many years.

Am posting just a few of the ones he re-posted
just moments ago.  I did get these from Paul.

Also posting the two Holley motorcycle badges .. 
as Paul posted one of the Holley brothers ridin' 
a Holley motorcycle.

One of those Holley badges came from Paul.

Henry Ford wanted the Holley brothers to build
carburetors for the newly emerging Ford automo-
bile ... soma-nah-beech ... no more Holley motor-
cycles.

Many thanks - Paul .....

....... patric



 

*








*^^^There is a little nightcap at the top of this badge.
The nightcap is an American symbol of a concept
that I used to know.  A scholar versed in American
history will be able to share the meaning.  As for me ..
am just an old pirate hopin' the Preparation H kicks in
soon ... so I can get some shut-eye.
Have seen one other Old Glory badge -- no nightcap.

*




















 *From Paul ... Taft's Ace*



 *From Paul ... Taft's Yankee

@bike*


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 732596



Beautiful! I love those badges with planes on them, even if they're not Schwinn! LOL Just kidding! Barry


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## barracuda (Jan 2, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *The nightcap is an American symbol of a concept
> that I used to know. *




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrygian_cap


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *The above POST #24 .. is from October 8, 2012 ...
> I did get many, many primo badges from Paul
> a.k.a. bike .... over many, many years.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the history lesson, I actually liked that class in SCHOOL. (should be a four letter word) The Holley brothers made motorcycles! Very cool!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 3, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I know not many were made, but it's still funny.



Funny?


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 3, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Have you seen that one on a bike? Barry



No, but would like to if you have any information.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> No, but would like to if you have any information.



If I ever see one, I'll post it for sure.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)

I love these two!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2018)

Scott sold me this cool badge today! I've been looking for this one for a very long time. Lots of finish and paint so you know what it was supposed look like. I love when you find them in this shape. Thanks Scott! Barry



______________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2018)

I got the W and H Heavy service badge. It turned out the black marks on it was  just dirt. I washed with warm water and it came right off. Check it out!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought this one tonight on ebay at a decent price. Great shape also. I think I can get some better photos. I love it! Badge are beautiful! Barry






___________________________________________________________________
Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 9, 2018)

Hay and Willits “Outing” badge from the 1890’s. The bicycle Co. was Marshall Walter Taylor’s $6 a wk. bicycle stunt job at age 13. He wore a military uniform that earned him his nick name “Major”


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 751068 View attachment 751069 Hay and Willits “Outing” badge from the 1890’s. The bicycle Co. was Marshall Walter Taylor’s $6 a wk. bicycle stunt job at age 13. He wore a military uniform that earned him his nick name “Major”



Now that is bad azz! V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2018)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 751068 View attachment 751069 Hay and Willits “Outing” badge from the 1890’s. The bicycle Co. was Marshall Walter Taylor’s $6 a wk. bicycle stunt job at age 13. He wore a military uniform that earned him his nick name “Major”



That's cool! 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

Just got this in the mail from rust_trader, Thank you . 
I know it's not premo, but I'm becoming suspect of some of my premo badges. I think it's premo and I'm pretty sure it 's an original. I washed it with soap and water and it turned out Beautiful! Barry


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 11, 2018)

Here’s a sweet one


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 752882 Here’s a sweet one



Yes it is! Beautiful!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2018)

This one is in great shape for the way they did them. You can actually read the date on it! Not many of this style are in this good of shape. I don't know what kind metal it is, it seems different than the Aluminum ones I've seen. Barry


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 11, 2018)

This is a badge, “Au Bon Mache’” for the rich female in 1890’s. Only one bicycle may be surviving. The bicycles were sold in a Paris’ department stores of the same name.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2018)

My friend sold me this today here on the cabe. I think he's raising money for the big swap meet! LoL
Thanks Pete! Barry


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 13, 2018)

I love the Silver King badge! I've never seen anything like it! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

I got this one in the mail today. Thank you very much Paul! Wow is it beautiful! I called the shop and they're still in business. They sold Schwinn bicycles from the 30's - 50's. Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 14, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I love the Silver King badge! I've never seen anything like it! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

Awesome bike! Thanks for showing it to me.  Barry


----------



## tommydale1950 (Mar 9, 2018)

I picked this up a while ago, no nothing about this one other than its nos or repop ? Anyone heard of Wanamaker? Tom


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2018)

tommydale1950 said:


> I picked this up a while ago, no nothing about this one other than its nos or repop ? Anyone heard of Wanamaker? Tom
> 
> View attachment 767202
> 
> ...



Beautiful badge man! Haven't heard of it, but that means nothing. There were thousands of badges and maybe hundreds or thousands of bicycle companies around at the turn of the century.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 9, 2018)

I have these Oneita.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 767253



Looks familiar catfish.


Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 767258



I really like that one catfish! It's a beauty!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks to a good friend and fellow Caber, I received this in the mail today.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)

aasmitty757 said:


> Thanks to a good friend and fellow Caber, I received this in the mail today.
> View attachment 783204




Score!


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks to a good friend and fellow Caber, I received this in the mail today.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks to a good friend and fellow Caber, I received this in the mail today.
> View attachment 783331




Nice!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 5, 2018)

SUPER nice survivor of the High Art Deco "VOGUE" Colson badge....

and yes!!  available for sale in the sale section


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2018)

My friend Kim sold me this beauty.


 


Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (May 4, 2018)

* 
Have never seen the stamped-version of
the King B badge  ...... not mine ..... but
would love to own it ... Woodenshoe ?

..... patric
*

*

 


*


----------



## barneyguey (May 4, 2018)

My friend Peter sold me this recently. I've never seen this style of Heil Brothers Champion badge before. Thanks Peter! Barry


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 5, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Ever see one if these?
> 
> View attachment 529155
> 
> Gifted to Patric from the good folks at Memory Lane.



I've seen a couple and have 1/2 of one. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2018)

k


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2018)

1936 Goodyear Wing Foot CWC built bent tank


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2018)

It's not premo, but I like it.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 14, 2018)

Bought this off of ebay today. For some reason I really like these badges! I think I have an affliction. lol
I already have a couple of them and I'm trying to trade this one off. If I don't trade it off, I'll be selling it.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

A nice fellow Caber sold me this beautiful badge last week. Now I have an example of a nos and used badge. Thanks Mike! Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 29, 2018)

*Not mine.  Believed to belong to a fellow CABER.  

Have never seen one like it.*






*

And, below is a variation on the Colson Packard. badge.
Not mine.



 *


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Not mine.  Believed to belong to a fellow CABER.
> 
> Have never seen one like it.*
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2018)

I picked this one up on ebay today. I think it's one of the neatest looking badges around.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 24, 2018)

How many have a hometown badge? This is mine....


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 24, 2018)

juanitasmith13 said:


> How many have a hometown badge? This is mine....View attachment 842898




Mine too


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 24, 2018)

And, Thanks to Zach, I have one more badge than I have Peoria King bikes!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's one from my hometown.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 27, 2018)

More ebay badges I received yesterday. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

Thought this was cool, I'd never seen one before. A fellow Cabe member sold it to me. Barry


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> More ebay badges I received yesterday. Barry
> View attachment 843977
> 
> View attachment 843979



 That Ace badge: shape... maybe a Monark built bike?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2018)

Here's the frame decal that goes with that headbadge.


barnyguey said:


> Here's one from my hometown.
> View attachment 843973


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 2, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 847177
> 
> Here's the frame decal that goes with that headbadge.



Thanks man, do you own the bike? Barry


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks man, do you own the bike? Barry




Unfortunately, I don't.
I saw that bike up in San Francisco last weekend, but it had a Goodrich badge on it.
It would be absolutely badass, to have a bike with both the Spokane Cycle & Toy Co.
Badge and frame decal.
Great imagery on both. The Speedboy Special badge, with the speeding Indian on the decal.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 2, 2018)

Just because



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 2, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Unfortunately, I don't.
> I saw that bike up in San Francisco last weekend, but it had a Goodrich badge on it.
> It would be absolutely badass, to have a bike with both the Spokane Cycle & Toy Co.
> Badge and frame decal.
> Great imagery on both. The Speedboy Special badge, with the speeding Indian on the decal.



Yes it would! I'd love find some good photos of a bike with that badge. Dave set me up with the badge. Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 11, 2018)

*Here's one automotive radiator emblem that
I've kept.  Info on foto.  More info on google.*

*Google >>>  Ben-Hur radiator badge ebay.
The piece in the auction is not mine.*

*The piece was made in the exact way the Sear's
CHIEF badge was made.   The technique is often
called champlevé.  *

*..... patric*











................................................................................................................................................ Should say Willoughby, Ohio

*^^^  The above all-original badge is approximately one and three-quarters inches (+) in diameter.  ^^^*



*Reproduction below .....*


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 17, 2018)

Recent CWC find...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2018)

I got this French badge a couple days ago. It's different than the normal brand new ones you see. Not only is it a different shape,  it also has Washington D.C. along with the normal Baltimore Maryland as a location for a store. I thought it was cool. Here's the one you normally see pictured first and then the one I just got. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 22, 2018)

It's a little blurry, but I finally got a Marty Jones Special badge. I'll take a better photo when I get it in the mail. Barry




Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2018)

I got the badge, here's a better photo. Thanks man. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 1, 2018)

Is this a D.P. Harris badge?


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 3, 2018)

Here’s my Davis Sewing Machine Co. bottle cap badge


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2018)

This is one of my favorites and one of the only two I know.





Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Sep 3, 2018)

Here's a couple from my stable.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2018)

I knew of the Cyclone 60, but had never seen a Cyclone 80.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello Guys! I'm looking for any cool Bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2018)

This company was interesting and confusing at the same time. Try to find an ad for them and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)

I like these badges that normally say Arnold Schwinn & Company, but have another business name, like the one below.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 877541



Berry!


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2018)

These don't seem to be very common.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2018)

My original as found, 1946 Whizzer, has that type of Schwinn Majestic badge.
Where, or what retailer sold Schwinn Majestic brand bicycles?
I thought it was interesting that the Majestic brand also sold bikes with Whizzer kits installed.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't know who sold them. I've seen very few of the badges, none on bikes.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2018)

.....................................................


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2018)

I got this one in the mail today. Thanks Scott! It's beautiful. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

I've only seen two of these.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 17, 2018)

*Something interesting to me about the
Dixieland badge.  My belief is the Ohio
River is portrayed on the badge .. along
with a riverboat of earlier days.*

*So.. why would Louisville Cycle & Supply
Co. -- of Louisville, KY ... be celebrating
the Ohio River on a Kentucky badge ?*

*Because, since 1792, Kentucky has owned
the Ohio River.  Those engine-powered river 
boats could easily travel the length of the 
Ohio River -- in many directions.*

*The River was rarely turbulent .. and still 
flows West.  This river was an aid to those
seeking passage to the West.*

*There are many accounts of how the River
figured-in to the lives of Slaves and many
Native American Tribes.*

*Much more research is indicated to fully
appreciate the imagery on this jewel of a badge.*

*..... patric*


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Something interesting to me about the
> Dixieland badge.  My belief is the Ohio
> River is portrayed on the badge .. along
> with a riverboat of earlier days.*
> ...



Thanks for the cool information Patric, Barry


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 885547




Nice !


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 18, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 885546




Nice !


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been wondering if these guys sold Schwinn? I was going yo sell it, but can't until I make sure it's not Schwinn.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 19, 2018)

Here’s a few I picked up this week. Button type badges.


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 886367



Cool! Wonder if they never finished it, or if that was another version they had, without the green paint?


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool! Wonder if they never finished it, or if that was another version they had, without the green paint?




*Spokane Cycle & Toy Co. SPEEDBOY  SPECIAL made 
of Beryllium ... *

*The etched-away areas look great when clear-coated
at the badge manufacturer's workshop.  That area often
gives off a ''glow'' like no other background in any other
metal used in the making of acid-etched badges.*

*Near identical in technology is the President .. Senator ...
and Victory.*

*Excelsior Mfg. Co. in Michigan City, Indiana had at least two
Beryllium acid etched badges ..... the Excelsior  and the Triumph.*

*..... patric*


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Spokane Cycle & Toy Co. SPEEDBOY  SPECIAL made
> of Beryllium ... *
> 
> *The etched-away areas look great when clear-coated
> ...



Right on man! Here's mine.



I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyone know any history on this, the one I have is the only one I've seen?



I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Right on man! Here's mine.
> View attachment 886379





*Doood ... just my thoughts ... that green may. be part of 
a newer series of those badges.  Or ... the green may  be
added by a previous owner.*

*Or ... it may  be original to the badge.*

*..... patric*


*.............................................  




*


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Doood ... just my thoughts ... that green may. be part of
> a newer series of those badges.  Or ... the green may  be
> added by a previous owner.*
> 
> ...



It looks original to me, I'm pretty sure that's the way they came. The hole badge was painted over. I worked real hard to get the house paint off. I scratched it up a little but it looks lot's better than it did. Here's a couple I don't own or I'd have better photos.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 19, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> It looks original to me, I'm pretty sure that's the way they came. The hole badge was painted over. I worked real hard to get the house paint off. I scratched it up a little but it looks lot's better than it did. Here's a couple I don't own or I'd have better photos.




*Then original green it be, Young Man !!*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2018)

1915 Chief by Davis Sewing Machine Co.
*100% Copper. Stamped.*

*Champleve technology ... originally contained multi-colors of 
kiln-fired glass powder ... morphing to real glass-enamel during 
the firing process.*

*Yours is the earliest version ... 1915.*

*Sear's and Roebuck contracted with Davis Sewing Machine Co. 
to produce the bicycle 1915 thru 1919.*
Bold "Quote" from original owner Patric @hoofhearted 
Thank you; I love it.
Ohio Connectivity. Mark


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> 1915 Chief by Davis Sewing Machine Co.
> *100% Copper. Stamped.*
> 
> *Champleve technology ... originally contained multi-colors of
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 890719



NIIIICE


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 5, 2018)

Not primo, but the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

Not primo, but only the second one known to exist.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Then original green it be, Young Man !!*



Hey man, have you ever seen a Liberty bell Special badge with the original paint? Thanks, Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 6, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Hey man, have you ever seen a Liberty bell Special badge with the original paint? Thanks, Barry




*Doood ... the Liberty Bell badge that you posted
is the only one I've ever seen.  It's possible I may
have missed some ... had been involved with 
badges, only since the mid-1980's.*


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Doood ... the Liberty Bell badge that you posted
> is the only one I've ever seen.  It's possible I may
> have missed some ... had been involved with
> badges, only since the mid-1980's.*
> ...



Our friend Smitty has one in better condition, but no paint. I've researched the company and it's in the book. Now I have a Liberty Bell Special bicycle to add to the book.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 6, 2018)

*@aasmitty757 also ended up with the only 
absolutely MINT Sear's Chief badges that 
I have ever seen.*

*Had acquired these three over many years.*

*The Chief badges represent three different
eras of Chief Bicycle production.*

*I had hoped he might post these three in this
thread ... in color. ...... I do believe I may have 
posted them earlier in this thread ... but I think 
they are presented in black and white -- from 
when I wrote the Soul Searchers column in 
Classic  Bicycle News.*

..... patric


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *@aasmitty757 also ended up with the only
> absolutely MINT Sear's Chief badges that
> I have ever seen.*
> 
> ...



I've seen those badges. He sure has some nice ones. I've bought a few from him. Super nice guy.


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

I got it! I straightened it out a little and removed some of the house paint. I think it turned out good. I'll be able to remove some more paint, if I work at it.
A little dark rainy here today. I couldn't get a good photo.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 6, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *@aasmitty757 also ended up with the only
> absolutely MINT Sear's Chief badges that
> I have ever seen.*
> 
> ...




Thank you Patric in every way possible!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 6, 2018)

aasmitty757 said:


> Thank you Patric in every way possible!





*Kim ... you are very, very welcome.*

*I see you as an authentic collector in the 
very-best sense of the word.   *

*The integrity you show by eliminating any 
manner of braggadocio .associated with 
the collection you have orchestrated -- is 
to be revered.*

*I applaud your manner.*

*Thank you for posting The Three Chiefs - Kim !!*

..... patric


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

aasmitty757 said:


> Thank you Patric in every way possible!
> View attachment 896687
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Super beautiful Smitty!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 7, 2018)

*The Three Chiefs ... in Black & White  
From CBN 2012 - **Now in the collection* *of CABEr *@aasmitty757 .
..





.................................................



.................................................................................................


...........................................


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

I was all excited this didn't get destroyed with the rest of the bike. The bike was a mess by the time it got here. Wow!
To my surprise, the badge had screws holding it on. They looked like rivets in the photo. I took it off and soaked it in hot soapy water, then used my nails, fingers and a tooth brush to get a bunch of the house paint off. I think it turned out pretty good guys. Here's a before and after. I'm still working a little on it. Barry


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

for your recollection


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

High Rise and pop bottled


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

Like the board says...... pass line..... swore i wasnt doing this again ...... once an addict .... forever the jones..... heroin booze tobacco religion or women ...... there just may not be rush like ....the head badge..... as Van Morrison once sang..... your only kng for the day ...... unless your hoofhearted


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> View attachment 903092
> 
> View attachment 903093
> 
> ...



yes the movie ace is original no its not the one off my old 37 RMS ..... was on a girls .... and yes I had the master repop it 20 some years ago and yes I kept one ..... the flash well I know its pre split window VW and how tempted I am to put it on my 40 Autocycle deluxe ..... my old one sported the Hudson badge .......


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 17, 2018)

so tempting ...... it says it all Emblem ..... what we all crave


----------



## blackcat (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello;
On my G519 from December 41.






COLUMBIA POPE MODEL 50.










Regards;
Serge


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> yes the movie ace is original no its not the one off my old 37 RMS ..... was on a girls .... and yes I had the master repop it 20 some years ago and yes I kept one ..... the flash well I know its pre split window VW and how tempted I am to put it on my 40 Autocycle deluxe ..... my old one sported the Hudson badge ....... View attachment 903095
> View attachment 903096



Beautiful badges, thanks for showing them. Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 19, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> Like the board says...... pass line..... swore i wasnt doing this again ...... once an addict .... forever the jones..... heroin booze tobacco religion or women ...... there just may not be rush like ....the head badge..... as Van Morrison once sang..... your only kng for the day ...... unless your hoofhearted




*She used to be my girl. *

*Haven't seen her in at least ten years.*
*Thank you for posting this jewel, Jerry.*

..... patric


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't know anything  about this one? It's a little less than 3" tall, with a hole spacing of about 2 7/16". Anyone know these guys there in Kentucy? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

I got this beautiful example today. I was very fortunate that a fellow Cabe member was willing to part it. Thank you very much 1817cent, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 20, 2018)

I got this beautiful example today. I was very fortunate that a fellow Cabe member was willing to part it. Thank you very much 1817cent, Barry

View attachment 905481


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm hoping someone can tell me a little about this badge and the company? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 26, 2018)

Turns out the Apolis bicycle was an actual Indian brand bicycle. They were sold by Smith-Hassler-Sturm Company.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 26, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I'm hoping someone can tell me a little about this badge and the company? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks Peter for the beautiful badge! Acme Bicycle & Supply Company Schwinn Stutz.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 8, 2018)

I've been trying to talk Scott out of one of these for a while now. I was real happy to have a chance to buy one today. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 15, 2018)

Any members in Salt Lake City know much about these guys?

J. W. Guthrie Company Salt Lake City.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 16, 2018)

*https://www.utahhumanities.org/stories/items/show/233*

Guthries bicycle shop has been around awhile and exists today as a HQ cycle shop.  It seems the Mormons were bicycle crazed in the early 1900's.  Your badge must be related. They sold Both Iver Johnson and Brooks brands....(edit: @barnyguey as well as Schwinn in the larger building 1920's)
1917pic



1920- a few bike crates in front!



1920's?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

SKPC said:


> *https://www.utahhumanities.org/stories/items/show/233*
> 
> Guthries bicycle shop has been around awhile and exists today as a HQ cycle shop.  It seems the Mormons were also bicycle crazed in the early 1900's.  Your badge must be related. They sold Both Iver Johnson and Brooks brands....
> 1917pic
> ...



Great Photos! Thanks! This badge is on a prewar Schwinn.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

SKPC said:


> *https://www.utahhumanities.org/stories/items/show/233*
> 
> Guthries bicycle shop has been around awhile and exists today as a HQ cycle shop.  It seems the Mormons were bicycle crazed in the early 1900's.  Your badge must be related. They sold Both Iver Johnson and Brooks brands....(edit: @barnyguey as well as Schwinn in the larger building 1920's)
> 1917pic
> ...



I love that last photo with Schwinn signs. Thanks again! Barry


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 24, 2018)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 924185



Cool! I found that one very interesting when I saw it for sale.  It looks like a decal.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2018)

I have this 1915 Chief
It's an *Ohio * thing.


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## 33 Shelby (Dec 28, 2018)

Being a newbie to bikes. I’ve been looking at all these badges the last couple days and I’m just still amazed at them all. Here is my KING B , Smith brothers hardware co badge on my bike I got this year. It’s on a SHELBY frame , I’m really enjoying this CABE sight along with all the knowledge, TKS


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2019)

A very generous Cabe member sold me this beauty. Thank you!



I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 5, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 896567



Loving that Lindy badge!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> Being a newbie to bikes. I’ve been looking at all these badges the last couple days and I’m just still amazed at them all. Here is my KING B , Smith brothers hardware co badge on my bike I got this year. It’s on a SHELBY frame , I’m really enjoying this CABE sight along with all the knowledge, TKS
> 
> View attachment 925485







*Doood  ... always thought that li'l monogram at 
the bottom of the KING B badge was for Hibbard, 
Spencer and Bartlett Co.*

*Now I learn it was for Smith Brother's Hardware Co.*

*If you are sure about this ... I want to be sure about
this, also.  Do you have any supportive literature or
illustrations ?*

*Below is my Shelby-Built KING B .... waaay too many
years ago .....*

*Thank you for posting your KING B badge.*

*..... patric*


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2019)

*Here is a die-stamped variation on 
the KING B badge.  Belongs to a fellow 
member, here.*

*


*


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 7, 2019)

here's one


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 8, 2019)

zephyrblau said:


> here's one
> 
> View attachment 960520




@zephyrblau  ... Believe that plate features actor .. comedian and
athlete --Joe E. Brown.

Had a choice plate like yours .. it's in Texas, now.   I believe the plate/club 
was associated with a parochial school in the mid-1930's ... state of Louisiana.
Got into a deep Ethernet search back in 2007 ... no dice, these days.

Have never seen one of Brown's films that I did not like.

..... patric


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 8, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> @zephyrblau  ... Believe that plate features actor .. comedian and
> athlete --Joe E. Brown.
> 
> Had a choice plate like yours .. it's in Texas, now.   I believe the plate/club
> ...



interesting Patric! never would have associated the design with a specific person(ality) I was told the N.O. in the name stood for New Orleans. I presume the members name would be stamped or engraved in the panel as circled ?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 8, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> A very generous Cabe member sold me this beauty. Thank you!
> View attachment 959349
> I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
> Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
> Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry



I got the Chicago badge today. Here's a little better photo. Thanks Zach!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2019)

I think I love these silly badges more every day. LOL


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Doood  ... always thought that li'l monogram at
> the bottom of the KING B badge was for Hibbard,
> Spencer and Bartlett Co.*
> 
> ...



Patric,I don’t have any proof or literature that it’s Smith Brothers Hardware company. I’m still doing research and coming up with nothing. They had been in Columbus, Ohio for almost 100 years and they did sell bicycles. That’s definitely one really nice KING B you’ve got there. What year is yours?


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> Patric, .....  That’s definitely one really nice KING B you’ve got there. What year is yours?




...............................................................................
...............................................................................
@33 Shelby


*Thank you for your research on Smith Brothers Hardware Co.  Perhaps 
more information will surface to light of day in the future.*

My KING B --- 1935 .. I believe.  And - thank you !!

Bought it from part-time Bible-salesman, and full-time wooden-
propeller inspector -- Russ Hartzell of Piqua, Ohio ... back in 1987.
Russ dabbled in the sales of used bicycles at the time.  My friend ..
the late Phil Scott,  @shoe3 ... called Russ and persuaded him to
fone me about my possible inspection and purchase of that KING B.

Drove to Piqua ... met Russ .. saw the machine .. placed a one-
hundred dollar bill under the front cover of a very-old Bible sitting
atop his workbench.  Russ told me that was ''too much'' for a bicycle
that old.  I gave him an extra fifty bucks .. told him it was worth it,
to me.  He called me anytime he found something ''antique-bicycle''
during his wanderings thru Western Ohio.  I miss that old man, to this day.


The machine may look impressive in fotos .. but - truth be known -
the whole thing is actually in housepaint.  The sodbuster that swung
the brush gave it his best shot ... but the final look is far from a
factory appearance,   Oh -- it's close enough that when the bicycle
was paraded .. it was not difficult to hear a unified, ''Soma-Nah-Beech''
within the roar of the crowd.   ..... WELL ... NOT REALLY..

..... patric


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> ...............................................................................
> ...............................................................................
> @33 Shelby
> 
> ...



Patric , I really like your way with words, I only wish I was that gifted. I had saw a smith brothers catalogue I think 1951 year on line but that’s to new and only year I saw. I live about 1/2 hour from there building. I’m going to take both my SHELBY KING B bikes ( boy& girl) for a photo shoot sometime this spring


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> Patric , I really like your way with words, I only wish I was that gifted. I had saw a smith brothers catalogue I think 1951 year on line but that’s to new and only year I saw. I live about 1/2 hour from there building. I’m going to take both my SHELBY KING B bikes ( boy& girl) for a photo shoot sometime this spring




Thank You @33 Shelby _*!!*_

Please -  please consider posting those fotos within this badge thread.
To do otherwise may thin the intellectual and visual impact -- requiring
adventurers like you a me to gather decent information, as it randomly
presents itself.

Thanks, again - fellow Ohioan .....

..... patric


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> Thank You @33 Shelby _*!!*_
> 
> Please -  please consider posting those fotos within this badge thread.
> To do otherwise may thin the intellectual and visual impact -- requiring
> ...



Patric I’ve been waiting all winter to do a photo shoot. I just wanted some warm weather. I’ve got my bikes hanging up in my barn in hibernation. I surely will post pictures and any more information as I get them. Well u know me being a newbie to old bikes it’s just overwhelming how much knowledge you guys have here on the CABE. And dang the way you are telling a story is SOOOOOO COOOOOL!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2019)

*Oh  @33 Shelby   .... it appears you've got it ALL !!  *

*We patiently await any and all pictures and any *
*information that you see fit to post here.  *

*Below is* *a Genuine Faux Antique Postcard forwarded to me by one *
*of our members ... Mark - hailing from boulevard-laden South Cali ... *
*he goes by @tripple3 . *

*Tripple3 .indicated this postcard was found in a Christmas Stocking *
*tacked to his fireplace mantle, one Christmas ... way back when.*

*And below that is a foto of tripple3 ... snapped when he was nearly *
*seven years old.  The foto was taken by the team-photographer of*
*''The Little Debbie Fine Foods Tasting Division'' ... tripple3 was part*
*of a nationwide taste-testing survey.  *

*Sadly ... tripple3 was eliminated when he suggested that one of the*
*products being surveyed needed more Cow Bell.*

..... patric


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2019)

This is one of the most artistic badges, I have seen!


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 30, 2019)

My Westfield


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh  @33 Shelby   .... it appears you've got it ALL !!  *
> 
> *We patiently await any and all pictures and any *
> *information that you see fit to post here.  *
> ...



PATRIC It’s getting CRAZY around here! You know if you keep digging deep enough that sooner or later a guy is going to find something, and wow you sure did.I don’t read very fast but if you were to ever write a novel I would definitely enjoy reading it. I could actually imagine reading it while enjoying sitting out on my back porch just about sunset on a Saturday night with a cool breeze blowing while listening to the embers crackling in my fireplace . You’re a man of many talents


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> This is one of the most artistic badges, I have seen!
> 
> View attachment 972663



That is cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *And below that is a foto of tripple3 ... snapped when he was nearly *
> *seven years old. The foto was taken by the team-photographer of*
> *''The Little Debbie Fine Foods Tasting Division'' ... tripple3 was part*
> *of a nationwide taste-testing survey. *
> ...



Sweet photo! Similarities and resemblance, but sadly not the same tripple3.
I love to read all of Patric's  posts here at the CABE. Thanks you for all your contributions.
Below is a pic of me on my first bike.
I have a bike just like it in the house; badged Sears
I have a Simmons Hardware Co. 1939 DELMAR, Colson "Snap Tank"
I have a 1936 Clipper, Cleveland Welding Co. Doublebar Roadster

















Thread on this bike https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-clipper-cwc-double-bar.133565/
I am considered to be "Blessed by God".
I'm thankful.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 30, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> PATRIC It’s getting CRAZY around here! You know if you keep digging deep enough that sooner or later a guy is going to find something, and wow you sure did.I don’t read very fast but if you were to ever write a novel I would definitely enjoy reading it. I could actually imagine reading it while enjoying sitting out on my back porch just about sunset on a Saturday night with a cool breeze blowing while listening to the embers crackling in my fireplace . You’re a man of many talents




........................................................................................
........................................................................................

@33 Shelby ..... *Your words are more than kind.*

*Am just an old pirate that once wandered into a junior-
high art room and stayed for thirty-some years.*

*Covered visual drawing and painting .. design .. sculpture ..*

*But on some days .. those Young Americans wanted to
hear a story .... O.K. ... a story it be.*

*Limited myself to five minutes ... often, the story would have 
neither a beginning, nor an ending. Students got to pick and 
choose which chunk of the story they were going to illustrate.*

*On the board, I had the art elements and art principles they 
were to employ in their artpiece.  Those kids loved working 
from a descriptive short story.  Altho' the event was scheduled 
for just a day ... most wanted to continue working on their piece 
for maybe two or three.  *

*Thank You again for your comments of encouragement .. 33 Shelby !!*

*Been sailin' on the High-Seas of Insomnia ... but now I sense
The Nods are overpowering my ship ....  G'night  ...........*

.... patric


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 31, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> ........................................................................................
> ........................................................................................
> 
> @33 Shelby ..... *Your words are more than kind.*
> ...



Patric (I had just found an 1930’S =SMITH BROTHER ‘S HARDWARE CO. Catalogue) It’s not in very good condition, some of the pages are really messed up. A friend of mine that lives down the road from me.Had told me that his father was an employee at that hardware store in Columbus Ohio years ago. He had found this catalogue in some old his belongings and told me that I could have it. What’s the chances, I mean really! I started looking for the bicycle section and found both my boy and girls SHELBY built KING B  bicycles. WOW what a find! About then I was just starting to wake up from last night’s dreaming after falling asleep on my back porch with still a few hot embers in the fireplace! Life is good!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 31, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> Patric (I had just found an 1930’S -SMITH BROTHER ‘S HARDWARE CO. Catalogue)
> 
> It’s not in very good condition, some of the pages are really messed up. A friend of mine that lives down the road from me told me that his father was an employee at that hardware store in Columbus Ohio years ago. He had found this catalogue in some old belongings and told me that I could have it. What’s the chances, I mean really! I started looking for the bicycle section and found both my boy and girls SHELBY built KING B  bicycles. !




..........................................................................
..........................................................................

*O.K. -- Big Daddy ... let's get this documentation posted here -- for the World to see.*

*If this all happens ... I can quit calling the KING B badge a product of Hibbard, Spencer & Bartlett Co.
now knowing that documentation proves out the monogram .at the base of the badge is actually
a reference to **Smith Bros' Hardware Co.**.**in Columbus, Ohio.*

*Excellent investigatory and detective work on your part -- @33 Shelby *_!!_

..... patric


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 31, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> ..........................................................................
> ..........................................................................
> 
> *O.K. -- Big Daddy ... let's get this documentation posted here -- for the World to see.*
> ...



OK,OK I’m all done dreaming! Let’s get back to reality. I’m still at a dead end on information ,but it’s like a bottle of wine it’s going to just take some time and I’m not giving up on this.Patric if you ever give art lessons out again sign me up at least for the story telling, thanks Glen


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 31, 2019)

*@33 Shelby *

*O.K. ... Glen ... we can all settle down and be patient.*

*Good recommendation. We will see documentation - 
when we see documentation.*


*All the patience** in this world will not halt a Tsunami ...*
*But a lack of patience results in half-baked *fish sticks.
........................................
.........................................Kim Jong Un


----------



## 33 Shelby (Mar 31, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *@33 Shelby *
> 
> *O.K. ... Glen ... we can all settle down and be patient.*
> 
> ...



Very well put. Patric are all KING B’s Shelby built?


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 31, 2019)

Does anyone know if "The Wright Brothers" had their own head badges and if so, does anyone have one.  Or has anyone ever SEEN one?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 31, 2019)

There is a Wright & Wilhelmy Co. out of Nebraska. I don't know if they were related with each other, but they sold Schwinn and other brands of bikes in the 30's. Here's the badge.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Does anyone know if "The Wright Brothers" had their own head badges
> and if so, does anyone have one.  Or has anyone ever SEEN one?



.................................
.................................

*For CABE Member @Brutuskend  ......*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> Patric are all KING B’s Shelby built?




......................................................
......................................................

*So far, the only KING B badged bicycles I have seen --
have been of Shelby origin.*

*Interesting note ... the Wheelman.site has available a 
list of bicycle brands listed alphabetically.  *

*Believe these brands are the ones they became familiar 
with thru research and investigation.  No guesswork.*

*At one time they listed two different manufacturers .. 
in late 1890's Chicago .. one for a King Bee bicycle ... 
and one for a KING B bicycle.*

..... patric


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2019)

Full disclosure.
I know nothing!
But!
It would seem, that the super righteous King-B headbadge tells its story very clearly.
Since Hibbard Spencer & Bartlett  always used the monogram in that order, HS&B based out of Chicago, Illinois.
While the super righteous King-B badge clearly states that it was distributed by,
SBH Co. based out of Columbus, Ohio.
And, since there just happened to be a large hardware distribution company in Columbus, by the name of Smith Brothers, Hardware Company, who as fate would have it, also sold bicycles.
It stands to reason, that the SBH on the super righteous King -B headbadge is the monogram for Smith Brothers Hardware, of Columbus, and not HS&B Hibbard Spencer & Bartlett  of Chicago.
Just my two cents.
But hey!
What do I know?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 1, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> [it should not be Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Co.; they were in Chicago].



Those hardware stores, must have been "cut"-throat capitalists; seems they all had an "axe" to grind.
Shapleigh - Diamond Edge;
Simmons - Keen Kutter;
Smith Bros - Cut Easy.

The Chicago-based HS&BCo. may have been eliminated (negatively excluded), but we are looking for a more positive connection to the Smith Brothers Hardware Co. (besides spelling).


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2019)

*You are very correct @cyclingday !!*

*A**t the time (back when ?) I observed the ''S ...B''* *centered *
*over an ''H'',  having ''Co'' across the H crossbeam ...* *I began *
*to mentally sort thru possibilities.*

*FADE TO BLACK .....*

*Had never heard of Hibbard, Spencer & Bartlett .., nor Smith*
*Brother's Hardware at the time I acquired my KING B -- a bunch*
*of years ago.*

*Then I runs across some badges .. along with other non-bicycle *
*hardware** that were stamped or embossed, ''HS&B'' .*

*With a mind fully dialed-in to want closure ... my erroneous thinking*
*allowed for me to enjoy a faux.Light-Bulb Moment -- lasting many years.*

*Tried variations of sequencing the S..B over H  ......... my own reasoning,*
*(at the time very erroneous) thru the variations of those particular letters ... *
*had me believing those letters were indeed representing Hibbard, Spencer & Bartlett.*

*Had this belief for years.   It is only in the past few days that I came to *
*believe that my assumed thoughts are wrong.*

*Full-Disclosure ... it was not until @33 Shelby posted the very-real *
*consideration that the actual SBH was a clear and reasonable reference *
*to Smith Brother's Hardware Co. in Columbus, Ohio.*

* I stand corrected. *

..... patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2019)

*Good Schtuff in your post #437, @Archie Sturmer !!*


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 1, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *You are very correct @cyclingday !!*
> 
> *A**t the time (back when ?) I observed the ''S ...B''* *centered *
> *over an ''H'',  having ''Co'' across the H crossbeam ...* *I began *
> ...



Patric, In all your research did you ever find anything about the artists/craftsmen that designed the head badges for the various companies? Thanks, Barry


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 1, 2019)

So, here is what I believe to be a 1916 Schwinn Excelsior.



At least that’s what the crankset seems to suggest.



But, note that the Excelsior/Bi-Cycle script is inset on the one above, and it is outset on the painted badge below.



Innie vs. Outtie?
What do we know about the timeline on those differences?


----------



## Brutuskend (Apr 1, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> .................................
> .................................
> 
> *For CABE Member @Brutuskend  ......*
> ...



Awesome !!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 33 Shelby (Apr 2, 2019)

I’m far from being the sharpest pencil in the drawer, and knowing very little on old bicycles. I’m sure glad that some of the heavy hitters of the CABE are helping me out. It’s going to take me some time to soak all this information in. Thanks guys


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Patric, In all your research did you ever find anything about the artists/craftsmen that designed the head badges for the various companies? Thanks, Barry




.................................................
.................................................

@barnyguey

*Barry ... don't know any names of individual badge designers ...
but below are a few companies that produced badges for the
trade.*

*In addition .. there is the C.H. Hanson Co. of Chicago ... and 
the D.L. Auld Co. of Columbus, Ohio.*

*Dayton Stencil (Dayton Ohio) created the Van Cleve .badge
for  Wil' and Orv'.   *

*D.L. Auld .. C.H. Hanson and Dayton Stencil are still doing business. *

*..... patric*

*





Strange that the manufacturing-company's name is not
included in the ad .. above.*


*

*





*Above graphic design was created in 1895 by the 
D.L Auld Co. ... Columbus, Ohio.*

*







*


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> .................................
> .................................
> 
> *For CABE Member @Brutuskend  ......*
> ...



WOW! Those have to be scarce


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> .................................................
> .................................................
> 
> @barnyguey
> ...



Thanks Patric, your the man! Have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2019)

I thought this was a cool photo.






I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello folks, This badge is on  y 1941 Schwinn Excelsior. 

My question is, has anyone else seen the excelsior badges with yellow instead of red? Are there other color combos? I've

That's yellow paint, not exposed brass. I've had the bike for 30 years and got it from the original owners wife. 



 




I don't know about this one? It's to blurry to tell if its been repainted.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone seen one of these Columbus Cycle & Sporting Goods badges before?  

It says "The Marathon", rather than Marathon


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Unfortunately, I don't.
> I saw that bike up in San Francisco last weekend, but it had a Goodrich badge on it.
> It would be absolutely badass, to have a bike with both the Spokane Cycle & Toy Co.
> Badge and frame decal.
> Great imagery on both. The Speedboy Special badge, with the speeding Indian on the decal.



Spokane Cycle and Toy Co placed these decals on bicycles that they took in on trade and resold. There were a few different decals. Here’s another in which I’ve owned.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 26, 2019)

*Foto by @aasmitty757 *

*

*


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2019)

WOW!
That, is simply, FABULOUS!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2019)

Ace Stratton Warren Hardware Co.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 29, 2019)

Pete sold me a couple he picked up at Memory Lane. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Apr 30, 2019)

Just picked up this 1946 Schwinn a few weeks ago. Badge reads Leacock Sporting Goods, St. Louis, Jupiter.


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2019)

Unusual badge, on a Cleveland Welding Company bike I just got rolling again.


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2019)

I was pleased as punch when this one showed up. I have a later version that's made of aluminum and always wondered if these were brass. They are! It's the standard 2 3/4" tall with a hole spacing of 2 3/16".




I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.  
please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 10, 2019)

I got this Schwinn Harley badge in the mail today. These guys were the first Harley motorcycle dealer in Richmond.


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2019)

I don't normal buy badges unless I know some dealer sold Schwinn bicycles with the badge, but I really like this one.


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2019)

1946 Dx


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2019)

This Schwinn Admiral badge looks to be pretty early. Anybody know what years this badge was used?


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2019)

I got the Dynamax in the mail today, here's a better photo for you folks.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)




----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2019)

I got this beauty today. Thanks Pete!

I have my other Challenger badge for sale here on the Cabe.


----------



## 33 Shelby (May 28, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> I’m far from being the sharpest pencil in the drawer, and knowing very little on old bicycles. I’m sure glad that some of the heavy hitters of the CABE are helping me out. It’s going to take me some time to soak all this information in. Thanks guys



.     Shelby built 1930’s KING B. Been waiting all winter and for some spare time to finally take brother and sister out for a photo shoot. To the SMITH BROTHERS HARDWARE COMPANY in Columbus Ohio. I believe they were originally sold here back in the 1930’s ( I’m still looking for documentation to verify that )and I’m still coming up empty handed.


----------



## catfish (May 28, 2019)




----------



## 33 Shelby (May 29, 2019)

33 Shelby said:


> .     Shelby built 1930’s KING B. Been waiting all winter and for some spare time to finally take brother and sister out for a photo shoot. To the SMITH BROTHERS HARDWARE COMPANY in Columbus Ohio. I believe they were originally sold here back in the 1930’s ( I’m still looking for documentation to verify that )and I’m still coming up empty handed.





33 Shelby said:


> .     Shelby built 1930’s KING B. Been waiting all winter and for some spare time to finally take brother and sister out for a photo shoot. To the SMITH BROTHERS HARDWARE COMPANY in Columbus Ohio. I believe they were originally sold here back in the 1930’s ( I’m still looking for documentation to verify that )and I’m still coming up empty handed.
> 
> View attachment 1005627
> 
> ...



 After the photo shoot my wife decided to take the Shelby for a little ride,the weather was nice. I would have joined her but my tires were not in good condition.


----------



## billah (Jun 3, 2019)

some very cool stuff here


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 11, 2019)

I got this one in the mail today. You don't see them very often.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 11, 2019)

A little better photo of the Aero Flyer.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 11, 2019)

Here's a couple !


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jun 12, 2019)

Maywood, Cash Buyers’ Union 1896 Chicago.


----------



## juvela (Jun 13, 2019)

-----

Belgium -






-----


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## mrg (Jun 17, 2019)

On my 39 3 gill CWC


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## Mercian (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi All,

Since I only have two, here they are:

1917 Columbia 'Military Model' bicycle badge in brass, painted green.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 18, 2019)

And a 1943 Columbia G519 military bicycle badge, in mild steel, painted green.

In fact, the badges were installed on the frame before painting, so the area under the badge has no paint on it.





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Jun 18, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since I only have two, here they are:
> 
> ...





Hello;
Small interesting differences.










Regards;
Serge


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2019)

Another Shelby


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2019)

I dig this badge, Red Streak by H.S.B. & Co.
I bought and sold this bike on CL 7 years ago (BC, before CABE).
I own it again; dig it all the more.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks Pete!




I'm always looking for head badge. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com

By my book "The Many Faces of Schwinn" at:

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you Scott! Beautiful!!!!

I've been trying to research Maschek Cycle, not much luck so far.






I'm always looking for head badges. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com

By the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn" at:

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm always looking for head badges. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com


www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm always looking for head badges. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com


www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks Pete! 

Check this one out closely. I wonder how many other badges are like this. They don't say Arnold Schwinn like normal? I have three different ones now, I bet there's a lot of them. I already had the Majestic and Ace badges.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2019)

Aero King
I haven't seen a badge this cool since the Air Pilot @hoofhearted 
It Appears original, pinned to the head tube at the factory.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 19, 2019)

*You are correct, again @tripple3 . 
This Aero King .badge is waaay cool.*

*And I will never forget receiving that 
Air Pilot .badge, from you, more than 
a few years ago.  These are great badges.
Thank You -- Mark ........*

*….. patric*

*

*

*

*


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 19, 2019)

I concur on that Aero King badge.
Definitely one of the coolest.
I just picked up this old Fowler badge.


I just liked it, because it was Ignaz Schwinn first job after he immigrated to America.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Aero King
> I haven't seen a badge this cool since the Air Pilot @hoofhearted
> It Appears original, pinned to the head tube at the factory.
> 
> View attachment 1049929View attachment 1049930



I love it! Very cool!
What kind of bike is that? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Aero King
> I haven't seen a badge this cool since the Air Pilot @hoofhearted
> It Appears original, pinned to the head tube at the factory.
> 
> View attachment 1049929View attachment 1049930



I just read your bike is a schwinn. Do you know who sold them?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I just read your bike is a schwinn. Do you know who sold them?



No, I don't. The previous owner didn't find anything either.
I'm stoked to roll Aero King up and down the OC Beaches.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> No, I don't. The previous owner didn't find anything either.
> I'm stoked to roll Aero King up and down the OC Beaches.
> View attachment 1050005



Thanks for posting the photos. I love it! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2019)

I got this Canadian Goodrich badge today. I'm really digging how the U. S. version has an Eagle & stars on it for America, and the Canadian version has a Beaver and Maple leaves on it for Canada.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't know why I bought this one, I already had one. I just couldn't help myself! It might be just a little nicer than the one I have.


----------



## makah1 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 30, 2019)

makah1 said:


> View attachment 1072136



Very nice, thank you for posting the photo. Barry


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2019)

One of the coolest I’ve ever laid eyes on. 39
Schwinn motorbike at our show last Sunday.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 1, 2019)

Not mine any longer.

@New Mexico Brant  new owner of this gift.
(Shipping date to be arranged)







Literature via @corbettclassics  ….. a magnification of Trinity ad below ……….





Brant's mystery machine (below).  This high-end relic
has been identified by @corbettclassics as
a TRINITY … pre-1899.

C.A.B.E. in-house search of ''Trinity'' will reveal
the magnificence of the Trinity bicycle (below) owned
by @New Mexico Brant ….  via period-manufacturer
ads presented by @corbettclassics ……...


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> One of the coolest I’ve ever laid eyes on. 39
> Schwinn motorbike at our show last Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 1072188



Very cool photo! Do you have any more photos of the bike? Thank you. Barry


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2019)

Just this one. Between the CCM Flyte and the blue girls Schwinn.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Just this one. Between the CCM Flyte and the blue girls Schwinn.View attachment 1072468



Thank you! Cool bicycle!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2019)

I already had a Field head badge, but it was a little different than this nos one.
Check the two of them out.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2019)

@New Mexico Brant's TRINITY Racer … above.





*Badge to be installed on the New Mexico Brant TRINITY. **(Badge ships 10/9)*


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 8, 2019)

*A guest (Clark) recently posted a mid-1930's Schwinn 
having a PANSY badge (Denver).*







*Also posted a foto of the badge on this machine.

*


*A CABEr .. @autoxman .. posted a PANSY motorcycle .. circa 1919 (CABER's numbers)*

*

*







*It was just a moment later that I went to work 
on manipulating the guest's badge foto.*

*

*



*CABE member @barnyguey provided some
historic information.*

*

*


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2019)

Bought this one today. Not very primo, but I really like it!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

I'd love to find a Schwinn with this badge!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2019)

Always buying badges

barneyguey53@gmail.com

The Many Faces of Schwinn books for sale

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 22, 2019)

Always buying badges

barneyguey53@gmail.com

The Many Faces of Schwinn books for sale

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1109295




I believe Paul would take offense to that description! v/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2019)

Reduced - Fs Couple Of Cool Badges
					

circa 1935 Lindy badge $275 $280.00 $300 shipped teens? Acme Pennant badge $115 $120.00 $130 shipped Continental USA shipping only USPS mo or PayPal add 3%         138 260 416 views




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe Paul would take offense to that description! v/r Shawn




He knows.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't know why I bought this one? As far as I know they never used them on Schwinn bikes.






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319, Cell 1-509-230-0613

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Mostly California Badges


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmk441 (Jan 4, 2020)

Miami Star, two Yale badges(slight differences), and Standard, Excelsior supply company badge.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2020)

My good friend Wayne gifted me this beauty today! Just curious how many manufacturers used bottlecap type badges. I'm assuming this is a pre-balloon badge which would rule out Huffman. Of course Miami and Davis had bottlecap badges but what others? I'm thinking this likely came off a Davis built bike. Thoughts? @catfish @sm2501 @hoofhearted


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My good friend Wayne gifted me this beauty today! Just curious how many manufacturers used bottlecap type badges. I'm assuming this is a pre-balloon badge which would rule out Huffman. Of course Miami and Davis had bottlecap badges but what others? I'm thinking this likely came off a Davis built bike. Thoughts? @catfish @sm2501 @hoofhearted
> 
> View attachment 1123184
> 
> View attachment 1123185



Found this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bottle-cap-badges.103392/  which pretty much answers those questions. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 13, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Found this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bottle-cap-badges.103392/  which pretty much answers those questions. V/r Shawn



I know I've seen their ads for Columbia, Dayton, Emblem, Huffman, Pierce, Raleigh, Rollfast & Schwinn bicycles


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 13, 2020)

I bought this one last night. I don't know why, I already had one! Ha Ha Ha

I have a disease!






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319, Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## SKPC (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 13, 2020)

Never need a REASON...

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jan 13, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1123527



Too much flash! what does it say?


----------



## SKPC (Jan 13, 2020)

Speigel May Stearn Co  _ *"Road King"*_
Chicago, ILL

_Untouched, uncleaned. On the original frame.._


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 14, 2020)

found on a crusty 38 Schwinn BC at the 2019 Fall MLC.
Thanks Ben !!


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 14, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1124034
> found on a 38 Schwinn BC at MLC.
> Thanks Ben !!



I almost bought that bike a little while back and have wanted a better shot of the badge. Thanks Pete! Did you happen to take any photos of the bike before you took it apart? Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 14, 2020)

Actually I think the photo of the badge I have is better.


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Found this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bottle-cap-badges.103392/  which pretty much answers those questions. V/r Shawn











						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

sm2501 said:


> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
> 
> 
> Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.
> ...



Yep looking through that book it appears that all the Walco badged bikes are Davis made which makes sense for a bottle cap badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 18, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Actually I think the photo of the badge I have is better.
> 
> View attachment 1124038









Here’s a pic of that bike in Canton Texas the day I bought it....


----------



## onecatahula (Jan 19, 2020)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 1125903
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of that bike in Canton Texas the day I bought it....



That is fantastic !  Was there a tree growing through the basket ?  Almost fun to leave it like that. Ben, you still have the basket ?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 19, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> That is fantastic !  Was there a tree growing through the basket ?  Almost fun to leave it like that. Ben, you still have the basket ?



I have the basket if anyone is interested. And it actually was a rose bush.....


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2020)

I bought this from Scott M., thanks Scott! Barry





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy  the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn Vol. I"


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2020)

Forgot this one, also from Scott McCaskey. Thanks again Scott!





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy  the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn Vol. I"


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 5, 2020)

Not a very good photo yet (I'll post a better one when I get it) , but I can't wait to get this one. STCO, Stambaugh-Thompson Company. Another one of thousands of badges found on prewar Schwinn bicycles. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2020)

Here's a better shot of the Stambaugh-Thompson badge. I opened it up a little for the photo. Barry







 Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn"


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks Shawn !


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks Scott !


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## onecatahula (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks Bob !


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## onecatahula (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 9, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> Thanks Shawn !
> View attachment 1137758



And thank you Pete!


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2020)

I got my Cherokee from Peter. Thank you sir! Barry







always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-509-230-0613


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow! Is all I can say Mike. This is  a beautiful badge. Thank you very much. Barry






always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-509-230-0613


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2020)

The badge was made by the D.L. Auld Company of Columbus, Ohio as marked on the rear (this badge is thought to have been used only on 1934-35 models as are the Auld Co. marked Dayton badges; after which all the Huffman badges are stamped versions, manufacturer is unknown).








						Sold - Rare 1934 Huffman Airflyte Aircrafted Bicycle | Archive (sold)
					

Being offered:  Original 1934 Huffman badged Airflyte boy's bicycle.  This is the first year for Huffman.  It is in the original red paint and retains the correct rare rear reflector, the OG Goodyear G-3 tires (has cracks, crazing, and some side rubber loss, for display only).  When I bought the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 19, 2020)

It has a few nicks from when they removed it from the bike, but I always thought the Haack's badge with the Mr. Bicycle guy on it was cool. Barry












always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com, 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you peter!





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy the book " The Many Faces of Schwinn"


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2020)

MALHOWALD BADGED Silver King


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 6, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I got this Canadian Goodrich badge today. I'm really digging how the U. S. version has an Eagle & stars on it for America, and the Canadian version has a Beaver and Maple leaves on it for Canada.
> View attachment 1050124
> 
> View attachment 1050123



hi there also saw the holes at the sides and the shape of shield it's different! This is the second one I saw !!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)

1934 Greyhound
By Emblem


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2020)

I bought this last night, so I don't have a good photo yet.











Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 10, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I bought this last night, so I don't have a good photo yet.
> 
> View attachment 1153791
> 
> ...



This one it's an Excelsior motorcycles before the Schwinn era


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 10, 2020)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> This one it's an Excelsior motorcycles before the Schwinn era



Hola barnyguey very nice headbadges do you showed up here in this post


----------



## Champ (Mar 10, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I bought this last night, so I don't have a good photo yet.
> 
> View attachment 1153791
> 
> ...



You’re the one who got it!


----------



## Champ (Mar 10, 2020)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> This one it's an Excelsior motorcycles before the Schwinn era



No, it’s not from a motorcycle.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1153966



Howdy, how are you? Whats that badge say? Thank you. Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy, how are you? Whats that badge say? Thank you. Barry



 Hi, doing good.
Velvet deLuxe
Replacement badge to cover up the bottle cap hole in the head tube.
It was on there when I got it.
If you look close the slots in the screws are closed off by force; and there's 4 holes in the badge, vertical and horizontal.
It wasn't me.
The bike is a 1935 Huffman moto bike; much loved for about 2 years now.


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2020)

A couple of LA badges I’ve never found any info on, Appeal & LA Hearld Express.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2020)

1927 Schwinn, Excelsior.


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## onecatahula (Mar 22, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1158168
> 1927 Schwinn, Excelsior.




Here’s the mate, Marty !


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you Pete! Barry










Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319   Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 19, 2020)

Today's Toronto Kijiji find about a mile from home. 
It's likely just the remains of full badge, but pre '33 I gather, manufactured in Montreal, Quebec.
BTW, I risked my life on a city bus with no ventilator to pick up this hot rodded bike as soon as it was posted.
 At least the finish remained untouched.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you Mark!




Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you Scott! 

I'll get you some better photos when I get them in the mail. Barry















Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2020)

I'd seen the F. M. Jones Golden Gate, Angelus Special and Star Special badges before, but hadn't seen this one. Barry








Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (May 19, 2020)

Here's a little better shot of the Edwards and Crist Victory badge. Several of the Edwards and Crist Victory badges I've seen have had a Capitol Dome on them. This is the only oval version I've seen so far. I wonder how many versions they had? I know of 5 different ones. One differenece is the Cities they are located in. One badge says Philadelphia. Another says New York, Chicago and Detroit. Then another one says Chicago and Philadelphia. Barry









Here's two other styles I have. Just a little different on the shape.









Here's one I used to own. It's real small, maybe a tricycle badge?






And this one belongs to a fellow Cabe member.


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2020)

I wonder if these guys had any other badges?


----------



## mrg (May 21, 2020)

Picked these up 30+ yrs ago, don’t know anything about them, they are flexible but fragile , anyone seen them, how old, what they are made of?


----------



## Mercian (May 21, 2020)

Hi @mrg

Whitehead and Hoag made high quality buttons and badges from printed Cellulose Acetate (an early wood derived polymer that was the first I worked with as a Scientist at the dawn of time!). As a result, I'm pretty sure that's what these badges are made from too.

The history of Whitehead and Hoag is here, it existed from 1892 to 1959.





__





						WHITEHEAD & HOAG COMPANY HISTORY
					





					www.tedhake.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2020)

Thank you Tony. I appreciate it. I'll get you a better photo when I get it in the mail. Barry







Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2020)

Aero King
on a repainted Schwinn DBR


----------



## sm2501 (May 30, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I wonder if these guys had any other badges?
> 
> View attachment 1198777




Here’s an earlier badge from the same company. Probably my favorite in my collection. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (May 30, 2020)

BTW, Hans Johnson Co is still in business in Dallas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)

These use to belong to me.


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2020)

sm2501 said:


> Here’s an earlier badge from the same company. Probably my favorite in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 1202879
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott! Barry


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2020)




----------



## JO BO (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe it’s common but I sure love this badge.   Beautiful patina and paint color.....just an itty bitty abrasion that you can barely see.
I guess it’s1924 and beyond.  Wish I had the bike it went on.  Bought this maybe 25 years ago...real deal no repop


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 2, 2020)

vintage2wheel said:


> *few more*
> 
> View attachment 68598View attachment 68599View attachment 68596View attachment 68597View attachment 68595View attachment 68596View attachment 68597
> 
> ...



















Anyone ever seen or know anything about this bike..... would love to own one


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 2, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> View attachment 1259399
> 
> View attachment 1259402
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2020)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1259494



I sure like that Wyeth!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

Home 1-509-230-0613

Cell  1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2020)

Picked this up from krakatoa last night. Thank you sir!







Always buying badges $$$

Home 1-509-230-0613

Cell  1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 23, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

Home 1-509-230-0613

Cell  1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

Home 1-509-230-0613

Cell  1-208-687-5319


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 28, 2020)

My home town badge!

- FLINT FLYER -
- CITY CYCLE & REPAIR CO.
- FLINT, MICH.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2020)

I just got this one in the mail. I think it's a beauty!






Always buying badges $$$

Home 1-509-230-0613

Cell  1-208-687-5319


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 13, 2020)

Bought this one this morning. Very Cool to get a used one to go with my nos version. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com, home 1-208-687-5319, or text my cell at 1-509-230-0613


----------



## BatWaves (Feb 4, 2021)

Sail


barnyguey said:


> View attachment 1351254
> 
> 
> Always buying badges $$$
> ...



SSSailor....


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 4, 2021)

BatWaves said:


> Sail
> 
> SSSailor....



???


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 4, 2021)

View attachment 1351704
I've been trying to find out something about that company for 5 years with no luck. Have you found any history in them catfish?


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2021)

barnyguey said:


> I've tried
> 
> I've been trying to find out something about that company for 5 years with no luck. Have you found any history in them catfish?



Sorry. No info.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 4, 2021)

Okay,Thanks catfish.


catfish said:


> Sorry. No info..


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 7, 2021)

Japanese golden birds


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 24, 2021)

A current favorite in this bare patina condition.  

The original red and blue colorway is quite harsh 
imho.


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2021)

sarmisluters said:


> A current favorite in this bare patina condition.
> 
> The original red and blue colorway is quite harsh
> imho.
> ...



I always liked this one. It was one of a small number of badges I was not able to add to my Schwinn collection before I sold it.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's one I've been trying to find for several years. Thanks to fellow Cabe member biggermustache I'm no longer searching. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you Scott. Beautiful!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 16, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

1-509-230-0613 - Cell

1-208-687-5319 - Home


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2021)

Here's one I just picked up.






Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613

Home 1-208-687-5319


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2021)

Curious about this one, a couple have shown up lately on late 40's CWC's, this one on my 47 3 gill, National CO-OP Inc., different than some I've seen on Schwinns but being Chicago?, any show up on other brand bikes? or any pics with OG finish?.


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2021)

Just found this in the other Co-op badge thread ( Central Co-op ) started a few yrs ago by @barneyguey of one @sm2501 had but no info. and found a 8 yr old for sale thread ( by a short time cabe guest ) that says Schwinn/CWC CO_OP badge.


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2021)

They were part of the same company and were known to be socialists but split the sheets because the folks that ended up being the national Cooperative were too extreme for the other folks. I did read that the National Cooperative sold Schwinn bicycles after they split off from the other company.


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2021)

So any Schwinn's show up with that badge?, and when was that?


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> So any Schwinn's show up with that badge?, and when was that?



I can't remember what year they split up. I guess they sold Schwinn bicycles longer that I thought. I just found this photo in my file.


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2021)

I noticed that the CO-OP badge had the same shape as some Schwinn badges so probably a local Chicago supplier and looking at those bikes above ( post war with dropcenter wheels ) might have sold a few brands at once, both the CO-OP badged CWC's I've seen lately were 47-8's.


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2021)

Is this CO-OP in the new BOOK on a Schwinn?, I'd like to figure out what years and what other brands besides CWC & Schwinn if any?


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> Is this CO-OP in the new BOOK on a Schwinn?, I'd like to figure out what years and what other brands besides CWC & Schwinn if any?



I haven't taken the time to thoroughly research the National Cooperative. I'll have to do that some day.


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2021)

Book 3!


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> Book 3!



Maybe


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 8, 2021)

This is still one of my favorite badges


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2021)

I love this one!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2021)

Another one I really like.


----------



## rustyjones (Sep 9, 2021)

Wolff American


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## rustyjones (Sep 10, 2021)

Another Wolff...


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 12, 2021)

NOS CCM small badge from 1950's/60's. Garry from Ashdown Company in blue and Garry in black, black one was early 30's, blue from 50's. Sovereign from Wood Vallance Ltd in Winnipeg. This one is from early 20's. One of the last bikes they sold. Bike was in bad shape.


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 2, 2021)

Here is my current favorite:


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2022)

A few different CWC badges, think I’ve seen the pilot & Ludwig on a CWC.


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Mar 10, 2022)

White Sewing Machine Co. Cleveland OH


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2022)

Shelby Cycle Company, Donald Duck.


Definitely, one of the most unique headbadges out there.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Two Wheeler (Mar 10, 2022)

The Sturdee came off a  70’s vintage Japanese ten speed of low quality brought home by a service member from Okinawa. I wonder who they were trying to copy?


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 10, 2022)

I came up on some great badges recently. I might list some for sale soon. Let me know if you have a naked bike in need.


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 11, 2022)

These two came home today


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 11, 2022)

prewarmachine said:


> These two came home today
> 
> View attachment 1586704
> 
> View attachment 1586705



Very cool! I love that badgeI have one of those badges and think it's beautiful.


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 12, 2022)

Two more..
Rambler from yesterday's purchase and "The Olive" from this morning.


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 25, 2022)

so it goes


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 25, 2022)

barneyguey said:


> View attachment 1586053



I'd love to find one of these! Do you know what brand bike it's from?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> I'd love to find one of these! Do you know what brand bike it's from?



It's from a prewar Schwinn built bicycles with 2 3/16" hole spacing. I have one for sale here on the Cabe. Very rare badge.


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 25, 2022)

I sense a new book coming!  😝


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Apr 12, 2022)

Bottle cap...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2022)

My new favorite:


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2022)

41 CWC 3 gill


----------



## BRad90 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## BRad90 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## 33 Shelby (May 30, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1605459



The elusive unattainable Shelby built KING BEE bicycle. Sold by Smith Brothers hardware company in Columbus Ohio. Thanks for the picture Patric


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2022)

I'll get you a better photo when I get the badge. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2022)

I'll be selling these when I get them.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 13, 2022)

Love this one.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (Jul 14, 2022)

1894ish


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Sep 27, 2022)

Nothing real special about this badge, but I was glad to get it this morning.

According to Bob Zumwalt, the grandson of the fellow that started the Zumwalts bicycle shops in Southern California, his dad had him take the badges off the used bikes they got into the shop and put one of these on them before selling them.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2022)

First time I saw this version of a Beckwith badge.


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## C M Gerlach (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 24, 2022)

I've seen lots of the Rowlett's Fox head badges, but never an Acme badge. I thought it was pretty cool. I had to buy it. Barry


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 25, 2022)

The Remington...


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2022)




----------

